# Rocky Mountain Vertex Carbon Thread



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juli 2008)

*alles zum Thema Rocky Mountain Vertex Carbon...........**ride on  *


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2008)

Sah in natura schon mal sehr gut aus! Allerdings war nur Alison damit unterwegs, alle Anderen mit einem Alu-Vertex...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Juli 2008)

******* sieht das teil schick aus  hoffe bald hier mehr fotos sehen zu dürfen


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir auch ganz gut. KLar sehen die Carbondinger immer ähnlich aus, dennoch nicht schlecht!
Was es dann Gewichts & Steifigkeitstechnisch gegen ein Simplon Razorblade oder Scott Scale kann muss man mal abwarten.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Juli 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Sah in natura schon mal sehr gut aus! Allerdings war nur Alison damit unterwegs, alle Anderen mit einem Alu-Vertex...



Die Bilder oben, das erste und das dritte, sind bei den nationalen kanadischen Meisterschaften entstanden und zeigen das Bike von Marie Hélène Prémont nach ihrem Sieg in Mont St. Anne. Die liegt übrigens völlig erschöpft und nach einem heftigen Abstieg während des Rennens rechts daneben auf dem Boden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juli 2008)

völlig erschöpft ???? dann ist das Bike doch nicht so gut ?


----------



## RM Matthias (29. Juli 2008)

Sieht echt nicht schlecht aus! Daten sind ja noch nicht veröffentlicht oder?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juli 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch ganz gut. KLar sehen die Carbondinger immer ähnlich aus, dennoch nicht schlecht!
> Was es dann Gewichts & Steifigkeitstechnisch gegen ein Simplon Razorblade oder Scott Scale kann muss man mal abwarten.



n Rocky vergleich ich nicht mit Simplon oder Scott da zergeht mir der Name schon auf der Zunge....................
da ist es für mich zweitrangig ob es im dem STW Index mithalten oder nicht !

und selbst wenn es aus der gleichen "Kunstoffformgießerei" kommt !

ride on............


----------



## Mini-Martin (29. Juli 2008)

Hmm, naja...
Wenn Sie dafür den Scandium Rahmen einstampfen gibt es einen schönen Rahmen weniger, denn das ist wirklich kein Ersatz. (in meinen Augen!)

Martin


----------



## Nofaith (1. August 2008)

Naja, jedem das seine, aber viele erhoffen sich von Carbon eh was anderes


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. August 2008)

Hab den Rahmen von Alison Sydor bei der Transalp mal ein bisschen befingert und Bike Action ausgefragt. Hat den XTR Umwerfer in der Anlötversion und soll in zwei Versionen ab 09 kommen. Eine ab 1050 Gramm und eine ab 1100 Gramm. Ob damit die winzige Rahmengröße von Frau Sydor gemeint ist, weiß ich nicht. Mein Partner fand die wuchtige, silberne Sattelklemme sehr schick, ich hab da keine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (1. August 2008)

Hab heute das neue Specialized Carbon HT gesehen - jaja...ähnlich ähnlich.


----------



## subdiver (1. August 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, jedem das seine, aber viele erhoffen sich von Carbon eh was anderes



Geeiiil 

Bzgl. des Alu-Vertex-Rahmen muss man leider wirklich zugeben, 
dass dieser mit ca. 1.750 gr. viel zu schwer ist.

Der Carbon-Rahmen bringt da locker mal so ca. 500 bis 600 gr. Gewichtseinsparung.


----------



## RM Matthias (1. August 2008)

in der Gr. 18  Zoll wiegt der Rahmen 950 g. 
Ich werde es mir auf alle Fälle kaufen.


----------



## wilson (1. August 2008)

Seltsam. Lauter Freude ob des schönen und leichten Carbonrahmens hier. Wo bleiben denn die Schmährufe aus anderen Threads? "Hässlich", "Sieht aus wie Scott und Specialized", "Carbon ist eh nicht geeignet fürs MTB und für ein Rocky schon gar nicht"....


----------



## patek (1. August 2008)

ach du *******. zum glück hab ich mir noch nen 2006er  vertex scandium rahmen geholt. der sieht auf jedenfall besser aus und hebt sich von dem massen-einheitsbrei doch schon gewaltig ab. der sieht einfach noch richtig edel aus. dieses carbon teil könnte auch von jeder anderen klitschen-firma stammen...gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Nofaith (1. August 2008)

Naja, zu dem Thema haben sich viele ja schon an anderer Stelle geäussert. Man muss ja nicht alles x-mal wiederholen, oder?

Das Gewicht glaub ich erst wenn ich's auf 'ner Waage sehe, momentan ist der Simplon Razorblade in 49cm mit 990gr. so ziemlich das leichteste was man kriegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patek (1. August 2008)

was soll denn er rahmen dann kosten?? bestimmt um die 2000 takken denke ich mal..weiß das hier vielleicht einer schon?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. August 2008)

wenn der "normal" vertex team schon ~1800 kostet denk ich das der bischn mehr als 2000 kosten wird.


----------



## subdiver (2. August 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Seltsam. Lauter Freude ob des schönen und leichten Carbonrahmens hier. Wo bleiben denn die Schmährufe aus anderen Threads? "Hässlich", "Sieht aus wie Scott und Specialized", "Carbon ist eh nicht geeignet fürs MTB und für ein Rocky schon gar nicht"....



Dabei bleibe ich auch 
Trotzdem muss man zugeben, das die Alu-Vertex-Rahmen 
nicht mehr "uptodate" sind, bzgl. des Gewicht.

Bei anderen, technisch aktuelleren Alurahmen, 
wäre der Gewichtsunterschied nicht so groß.

Wie schon mal geschrieben, für bezahlte Racer, die ihren Rahmen bei jedem Sturz
ausgetauscht bekommen, ist Carbon sicherlich die erste Wahl.
Aber für den Hobbyfahrer ?


----------



## RM Matthias (2. August 2008)

Also muss meinen Vorredner schon recht geben, das aktuelle Vertex Team ist einfach nicht mehr der Standard von heute.

Und wenn man mal stürzt heißt das ja noch nicht das man dann bei Carbon Bikes gleich den Frame entsorgen muss. Finde das Bike super schön und wo Rocky Mountain Team drauf steht ist auch RM Team drin


----------



## patek (2. August 2008)

das aussehen ist ja immer geschmacksache. wie gesagt, nur weil rm drauf steht muß man den rahmen nicht toll finden. ich finde, er hätte von jeder anderen firma sein können. das spezielle fehlt einfach. weiß auch nicht, warum der vertex team rahmen nicht mehr up to date sein soll. nur weil er ein paar gramm schwerer ist? wer kein gramm fetischist ist wird das nicht stören..es kommt viel mehr auf die geometrie an. und da gehört er auch heute noch zum besten was es zu kaufen gibt.....ein paar gramm hin oder her.....außerdem nehme ich auch gerne ein paar gramm mehr in kauf, wenn der rahmen dafür stabiler ist. irgendwo muß sich der leichtbau ja in der stabilität bemerkbar machen....


----------



## wilson (2. August 2008)

Das kann man sehen wie man will. Ein moderner Hardtailrahmen wiegt so um 1 Kilo. Ein Alu Vertex wiegt mehr als 1.5kg. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass RM den Einstieg ins Carbonzeitalter doch noch geschafft hat.


----------



## patek (2. August 2008)

manchmal wird hier so ein schwachsinn verzapft, daß es einem recht die haare zu berge stellt. zeig mir bitte einen hardtail alurahmen der 1 kg wiegt??? so nen blödsinn hab ich echt noch nie gehört...


----------



## Nofaith (3. August 2008)

1,5kg? Der Vertex Team meiner Süssen wiegt 1285gr incl. Sattelklemme und Flaschenhalter-Schrauben, ist aber ein Pre-FORMtubing-Rahmen.


----------



## wilson (3. August 2008)

patek schrieb:


> manchmal wird hier so ein schwachsinn verzapft, daß es einem recht die haare zu berge stellt. zeig mir bitte einen hardtail alurahmen der 1 kg wiegt??? so nen blödsinn hab ich echt noch nie gehört...



Ich spreche von Carbonrahmen. Ist doch hier das Thema, oder?

PS: Nur nicht gleich aufregen...


----------



## RM Matthias (3. August 2008)

patek schrieb:


> manchmal wird hier so ein schwachsinn verzapft, daß es einem recht die haare zu berge stellt. zeig mir bitte einen hardtail alurahmen der 1 kg wiegt??? so nen blödsinn hab ich echt noch nie gehört...




Er meinte damit das ein Hardtail Rahmen in Carbon so um die 1000gramm wiegt kein Alu das ist schon klar.
Und das mit dem Vertex Team mit 1250gramm ist halt wahrscheinlich die keinste Größe, Schande über mich wenn ich mich täusche

Ich fahre einen 2004 19,5 Zoll Frame und der wiegt so um die 1700gramm. Also folglich bin ich dann mit dem neuen Carbon Vertex um satte 500 - 600 gramm leichter finde das schon enorm und nicht als ein paar gramm.Und ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Leichtbau Freak.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (3. August 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> 1,5kg? Der Vertex Team meiner Süssen wiegt 1285gr incl. Sattelklemme und Flaschenhalter-Schrauben, ist aber ein Pre-FORMtubing-Rahmen.



Ich nehme mal an, dass Deine Freundin eine kleine Rahmengrösse fährt. Mein 18er Vertex, das ich letztes Jahr abgestossen hatte, wog so um die 1600g. Mich hat damals fast der Schlag getroffen. Der Rahmen wurde durch das neue Rohrdesign sogar noch schwerer!


----------



## patek (3. August 2008)

ok wenn es sich um carbon handelt stimmt das mit ca. 1 kg. der vertex scandium rahmen wiegt in 18,5 zoll ca. 1600gr. das kommt schon ungefähr hin. da gibt es mit sicherheit leichtere alu rahmen. das ist klar. nur, wie schon gesagt, kommt es nicht nur auf das gewicht an. da spielen so viele andere faktoren auch eine große rolle. außerdem kann ich einen alu-rahmen nie mit einem carbon-rahmen vergleichen. das ist ein völlig anderes material. klar sind die wesentlich leichter und in der regel auch steifer. ich vergleiche ja auch keine äpfel mit birnen. ich bin vor dem vertex tsc den scott scale carbon rahmen gefahren. hab den für das vertex tsc abgestoßen. ein alu rahmen dämpft viel besser. der scale carbon rahmen rüttelt dich durch ohne ende. das ist halt die ungemein steife eigenschaft von dem material carbon. dafür ist es halt super leicht. mußt jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was besser ist. ein allgemeines besser oder schlechter wird es da nicht geben. jedes material hat sein vor- und nachteile...was man dann letzt endlich lieber hat, muß man testen....


----------



## RM Matthias (3. August 2008)

Stimme dir da voll zu Patek.

Wie gesagt fahre meinen Vertex Team Rahmen jetzt schon fast 4 Jahre, bin super zufrieden. Die Geometrie ist ja über allen belangen erhaben! Trotzdem bin ich auch sehr froh das jetzt endlich ein Carbon Vertex rauskommt.


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (3. August 2008)

Mir gefällts recht gut . 

Sicher mag das mit dem carbon seine vor und nachteile haben ... 
Ob mans braucht oder nicht ist auch jedem selbst überlassen . 

Sind eben bikes die für rennen gedacht sind und da macht so ein steifer rahmen eben sinn . Bin aber auch am überlegen ob ich mir mal sowas zulegen werde , aber eben auch nur als zweitbike . Juckt schon ziemlich damit noch etwas schneller unterwegs zu sein 

Ich zähl mich sicher auch nicht zu den schnellsten , aber kam mir schon etwas komisch vor als ich vor 2 wochen zwo biker mit ht am berg mit meinem slayer abgezogen hab . Die waren mit sicherheit leichter als meine gut 14 kilo kiste mit weichem fahrwerk . 

Langt halt auch nicht nur n schnelles bike zu ham


----------



## Nofaith (3. August 2008)

Der Rahmen von *Wilson* war ein *Vertex 70, also kein Scandium*. Der Rahmen meiner Süssen ist ein 16er Vertex Team Scandium. Ich bin zurzeit an 'nem Scandium-Rahmen dran, *Vertex-Team 2006* in 19.5, der wiegt laut Waage *1433gr*(mit Carbon würd ich in der Grösse ungefähr 200gr sparen, aber wenn's daran hängt, geb ich das Biken auf). 

Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich bei fast allen Rahmen immer auf die kleinste Grösse ausser es ist anders im Prospekt angegeben(wie z.B. Simplon) War mir gestern das Simplon Razorblade beim Fahrrad Franz anschauen(zurzeit ja somit das leichteste an Rahmen was man kriegen kann). Mir hat's nicht gefallen, der wuchtige Tretlagerbereich, der Steuerkopf und die ungeschützte Kettenstrebe fielen mir besonders ins Auge.

Aber das ist wie gesagt alles Geschmackssache!


----------



## wilson (3. August 2008)

patek schrieb:


> ok wenn es sich um carbon handelt stimmt das mit ca. 1 kg. der vertex scandium rahmen wiegt in 18,5 zoll ca. 1600gr. das kommt schon ungefähr hin. da gibt es mit sicherheit leichtere alu rahmen. das ist klar. nur, wie schon gesagt, kommt es nicht nur auf das gewicht an. da spielen so viele andere faktoren auch eine große rolle. außerdem kann ich einen alu-rahmen nie mit einem carbon-rahmen vergleichen. das ist ein völlig anderes material. klar sind die wesentlich leichter und in der regel auch steifer. ich vergleiche ja auch keine äpfel mit birnen. ich bin vor dem vertex tsc den scott scale carbon rahmen gefahren. hab den für das vertex tsc abgestoßen. ein alu rahmen dämpft viel besser. der scale carbon rahmen rüttelt dich durch ohne ende. das ist halt die ungemein steife eigenschaft von dem material carbon. dafür ist es halt super leicht. mußt jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was besser ist. ein allgemeines besser oder schlechter wird es da nicht geben. jedes material hat sein vor- und nachteile...was man dann letzt endlich lieber hat, muß man testen....



Carbon wird in der Regel bessere Dämpfungseigenschaften zugeschrieben als Alu. In der Regel, weil das natürlich stark konstruktionsabhängig ist. Deshalb setzen viele Hersteller bei Hybridrahmen Carbon an Sitzstreben ein (auch RM). Deshalb werden heutzutage auch alle RR Modelle mit Carbongabeln ausgerüstet. In einem Blindtest in der amerikanischen MTB-Action wollten Tester auf dem Trail den Carbonlenker an dessen höherem Komfortwert erkannt haben.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man das auf dem Trail wirklich spüren kann. Wer Komfort wird, kauft deshalb am besten ein Fully. Ein Hardtail muss in erster Linie steif und leicht sein. Sonst sehe ich heute keinen Grund mehr, ein Hardtail zu fahren.


----------



## patek (3. August 2008)

kann ich nicht beurteilen. ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich selbst empfunden habe. ich hatte einen carbonrahmen gefahren (scott scale, der sicher kein schlechter ist. scott war und ist, was carbon angeht, sicher noch eine topadresse) und fahre nun den vertex tsc. und dieser dämpft definitv besser als dieser carbonrahmen...da können computermeßwerte oder was es sonst alles gibt, behaupten was sie wollen....einfach mal nicht soviel testberichte lesen sondern die sache selber austesten. das ist immer am besten...


----------



## patek (3. August 2008)

achso noch was vergessen. nen carbon lenker hatte ich mal an nem klein attitude. meine das war einer von easton. das ging überhaupt nicht. hatte noch nie ein so beschissenes fahrgefühl wie mit diesem lenker. außerdem hat das teil geknarzt ohne ende...würde ich nie mehr kaufen.


----------



## wilson (3. August 2008)

patek schrieb:


> einfach mal nicht soviel testberichte lesen sondern die sache selber austesten. das ist immer am besten...



Tu ich, glaub mir, sonst würde ich nicht soviel Kohle für mein Hobby ausgeben. Ich sprach von den grundsätzlichen Materialeigenschaften. Das Wichtigste zur Bestimmung der Rahreigenschaften ist die Konstruktion. Mein Principia Rex Alurahmen war so ziemlich das härteste und steifste, was ich je gefahren bin, dagegen ist der Carbonrahmen meines Wilier eine Sänfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas 33 (5. August 2008)

rocklandbiker schrieb:


> *alles Zum Thema Rocky Mountain Vertex Carbon...........**ride On  *



Anhang anzeigen 144720

Ich würde den Rahmen sofort nehmen, allein schon deshalb weil er optisch so gut zu meiner Trigon Gabel passt. 

lg


----------



## iNSANE! (6. August 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Mein Principia Rex Alurahmen war so ziemlich das härteste und steifste, was ich je gefahren bin



Oh ja, ich weiss wovon Du redest - Aluhärte in ihrer brutalsten Form - da hat  im MTB Bereich bisher nur mein Storck mitgehalten


----------



## wilson (6. August 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> völlig erschöpft ???? dann ist das Bike doch nicht so gut ?



Wieso fährt die kein Shadow? Die haben doch sonst immer nur das Neuste?


----------



## subdiver (7. August 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Wieso fährt die kein Shadow? Die haben doch sonst immer nur das Neuste?



Und warum einen Vorbau mit nur 2-Schraubenklemmung ?
Den gibt´s doch von Easton nicht mehr, oder ?


----------



## Catsoft (7. August 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Und warum einen Vorbau mit nur 2-Schraubenklemmung ?
> Den gibt´s doch von Easton nicht mehr, oder ?



Weil 25,4 ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Weil 25,4 ?



genau, und weil 25,4 mit 2 Schrauben jahrelang Ok war und nur weil uns die Industrie irgendwas von 4 Schraubenklemmung erzählt.........................
ach ja bei Rasierklingen ist es ähnlich. Die sind nur gut wenn sie mindestens 4-5 Klingen haben..................
Leut es muss gekauft werden also nicht lange fragen sondern kaufen !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (7. August 2008)

Ich fahre nach wie vor mit einer 25,4 Klemmung.
Denn ich kann keinen Vorteil (höheres Gewicht, Befestigung von Computer etc. schwieriger, "Wurst"optik) 
der modischen Oversize-Klemmung erkennen.

Dachte Easton hätte keine 25,4 Vorbauten mit 2 Schrauben 
mehr im Sortiment 

Was ist eigentlich der technische Vor- bzw. Nachteil von 2- und 4-Schrauben Vorbauten ?


----------



## Trailblizz (7. August 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass sich bei einem 4-Schrauben Vorbau die Belastung auf doppelt so viele Schrauben verteilt . Wenn eine davon bricht oder am Vorbau ein Gewinde ausreisst, sind dann noch 3 Schrauben übrig. Je nach Fahrsituation ist die Chance, das heil zu überleben, doch wesentlich grösser als wenn nur noch eine Schraube den Lenker am Vorbau festhalten soll. Kommt zwar selten vor, kann aber passieren.

Dafür zwingen 4-Schrauben Vorbauten den Lenker im Klemmbereich in die Gerade, d.h. er kann dort nicht flexen und wird dadurch an der Kante der Vorbauklemme stärker belastet als bei 2 Schrauben. Wenn der Lenker in der Mitte nicht dafür ausgelegt ist, steigt somit das Risiko eines Lenkerbruchs.


----------



## 007ike (7. August 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Wieso fährt die kein Shadow? Die haben doch sonst immer nur das Neuste?



Weil die gute Frau Dual Control mit Invers Schaltwerk fährt, ist halt im Rennen besser!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. August 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Wieso fährt die kein Shadow? Die haben doch sonst immer nur das Neuste?



Ist doch völlig egal, was "die" fährt! "Die" ist immerhin Weltcup-Gesamtführende und stand bei bisher allen Rennen auf dem Podium, inklusive zweier Siege!


----------



## subdiver (7. August 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, was "die" fährt! "Die" ist immerhin Weltcup-Gesamtführende und stand bei bisher allen Rennen auf dem Podium, inklusive zweier Siege!



Bei RM herrschen ähnliche Verhältnisse, wie bei unseren Alpin-Skifahrern.
Damen top  Männer flop


----------



## wilson (8. August 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Weil die gute Frau Dual Control mit Invers Schaltwerk fährt, ist halt im Rennen besser!



So, so, aber dann schlägt doch ihr Schaltwerk dauernd an irgendwelchen Steinen an. Das ist doch so, wenn man kein Shadow fährt, oder?


----------



## UweC (12. August 2008)

Und wieder ein Rahmen, den die Welt nicht braucht. Möchte mal wissen, wieviele Athleten ihr Körpergewicht so ausgereizt haben, daß es am Rahmen auf 200 - 300 Gramm Einsparung ankommt. 
Mal abgesehen davon: Wenn ein Carbonrahmen oder -teil ausgedient hat, ists nur noch Restmüll, nicht recycelbar. Das vertägt sich in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht mit Mountainbiken.


----------



## RM Matthias (12. August 2008)

Es geht ja beim Gewicht des Bikes nicht allein darum leicht zu sein sondern auch um die Wendigkeit. Und du wirst mir ja nicht erzählen das es da nicht aufs Gewicht drauf ankommt.
Und solche Leute wie du es bist werden die Gewichtsfumelei niemals verstehen!


----------



## wilson (12. August 2008)

UweC schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen, wieviele Athleten ihr Körpergewicht so ausgereizt haben, daß es am Rahmen auf 200 - 300 Gramm Einsparung ankommt.



ICH! Ich mach sogar vor jeder Ausfahrt einen grossen Haufen, um Gewicht zu sparen. Darum brauch ich auf jeden Fall ein Carbonbike!


----------



## UweC (14. August 2008)

@RM Matthias: Ne, diese Gewichtsfummelei versteh ich nicht. Oft sind das die Leute, die zwar immer das neueste, leichteste, ... Material haben, aber am Berg fahren wie meine Oma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (14. August 2008)

UweC schrieb:


> @RM Matthias: Ne, diese Gewichtsfummelei versteh ich nicht. Oft sind das die Leute, die zwar immer das neueste, leichteste, ... Material haben, aber am Berg fahren wie meine Oma.



Na, dann stell Dir mal vor wenn diese Leute NICHT das neueste, 
leichteste Material hätten


----------



## saturno (18. August 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> *alles zum Thema Rocky Mountain Vertex Carbon...........**ride on  *







bei bike sport news gefunden:


http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=19990&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Hesse77 (17. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem es nun mehr Bilder gibt und auch die einzelnene Versionen zu sehen sind muß ich sagen, geiler Rahmen.


----------



## Nofaith (25. Oktober 2008)

In der aktuellen "Bike" gibt's 'nen ersten Kurztest über's Vertex 70 RSL. Die geben für den RSL-Carbon-Rahmen 1246gr. in Grösse L an.

Bin mal gespannt wie die ST-Werte im grossen Carbon-Rahmentest in der Januar-Ausgabe ausfallen.


----------



## RM Matthias (26. Oktober 2008)

Bekomme den Rahmen bis ende des Jahres.
Werde sobald ich das Bike aufgebaut habe Bilder reinstellen.
Freu mich schon


----------



## Hesse77 (26. Oktober 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> In der aktuellen "Bike" gibt's 'nen ersten Kurztest über's Vertex 70 RSL. Die geben für den RSL-Carbon-Rahmen 1246gr. in Grösse L an.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie die ST-Werte im grossen Carbon-Rahmentest in der Januar-Ausgabe ausfallen.


 
Auf diesen Test bin ich im Allgemeinen sehr gespannt. Ich hoffe dort als Laie weitere Informationen für meine Kaufentscheidung zu bekommen, nachdem mir bisher von Carbon abgeraten wird, ich aber trotz allem großes Interesse an einem Carbon Rahmen habe.


----------



## AndiG72 (1. November 2008)

Hallo, weiss denn schon jemand ab wann es die Teile gibt ?


----------



## MTsports (1. November 2008)

mistfink72 schrieb:


> Hallo, weiss denn schon jemand ab wann es die Teile gibt ?



Hi,
ich bekomme die ersten Vertex RSL Rahmen Mitte Dezember, das sollte also die erste Lieferung nach Germany sein!


----------



## AndiG72 (1. November 2008)

Was fürs Christkind also 
Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RM Matthias (2. November 2008)

MTsports schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bekomme die ersten Vertex RSL Rahmen Mitte Dezember, das sollte also die erste Lieferung nach Germany sein!



Und einer davon gehört mir

Gruß Matthias


----------



## subdiver (8. November 2008)

Hier ein Link zum Carbon-HT-Test mit Leistungsmessung in der neuen Bike.
Natürlich mit dem neuen Vertex Carbon.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1601


----------



## spotlight (9. November 2008)

Und was soll mir der Test jetzt sagen? Dann sollten sie eine Maschine draufsetzen die jede Runde die selbe Leistung bringt.


----------



## rocsam (9. November 2008)

....wer den Test zwischen den Zeilen liest, wird feststellen, dass außer denjenigen, die mit MTB-Rennen ihre Brötchen verdienen müssen und deshalb auf Sponsorengelder angewiesen sind, *niemand* einen Carbon-Rahmen braucht. Hier wird POLITIK betrieben, weil Alu in der Beschaffung komplizierter geworden ist, pusht man künstlich einen noch längst nicht ausgereiften Plastik-Ersatzwerkstoff...


----------



## subdiver (10. November 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> pusht man künstlich einen noch längst nicht ausgereiften Plastik-Ersatzwerkstoff...



Stimmt nicht ganz, denn im Straßenradrennsport hat Carbon seine Berechtigung.
Hier gibt es aber auch Rahmenbrüche nach Stürzen etc..

Aber Carbon bei hartem Geländeeinsatz mit Stürzen und Steinschlägen etc., 
halte ich langfristig für problematisch.
Auch weil Sturzschäden oder innere Beschädigungen der Rohre nicht augenscheinlich erkannt werden können, 
dazu muss der Rahmen zum Hersteller eingeschickt und durchleuchtet werden 

Dazu fällt mir ein, mein RM-Dealer hatte mir 2007 noch zu einem Alurahmen geraten,
eben mit oben genannten Argumenten, aber auch weil ein stabiler Carbonrahmen
nur unwesentlich leichter als einer aus Alu sei ;-)
Wie heisst es so schön, "wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing" ;-)

Was soll´s ? Sollen doch die Leute ihren hippen Carbonrahmen kaufen und
den Testfahrer machen 

Einige Kenntnisse über Verbundwerkstoffen habe ich mir angeeignet,
denn ich habe auf der FH vor einigen Jahren meinen Kunststofftechniker gemacht.


----------



## Robert (13. November 2008)

so hab mir jetzt auch den team Rahmen bestellt.
mich würde interessieren wie ihr euren team Rahmen aufbauen wollt oder würdet???

Kann man es eigentlich wagen Ritchey sachen am Rocky zu fahren????oder ist da nur Platz für Race Face???

ciao Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (13. November 2008)

nachdem race face leider auch nciht mehr das ist was es mal war....ja

einfach das verbauen was dir taugt


----------



## Robert (13. November 2008)

ja dann brauch ich mir ja keinen neune Vorbau und lenker kaufen:-D


----------



## Fabeymer (13. November 2008)

Bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt, bitte unbedingt Bilder posten!


----------



## RM Matthias (13. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich bau mir meinen Team Frame mit Easton Parts auf und als Schaltung setze ich auf Shimano XTR wie seit Jahren schon.Chris King Steuersatz und Tune KingKong Laufräder mit Sapim Messerspeichen.So der grobe Ansatz für meinen hoffe bis Weihnachten eintreffenden Rahmen.

An alle Käufer eines Teamframe wollt nur sagen das ihr einen Shimano XT FDM 771 Umwerfer braucht wegen der Direct Mount befestigung.Wollts nur sagen aber wisst ihr eh


----------



## Robert (13. November 2008)

hi

ja das mit dem XT Umwerfer nervt mich schon bisi.XTR wäre mir da schon lieber.

mein Händler hat gemeint das da 45° Lagerschalen reinkommen und kein King Steuersatz passt.

ich werd Ritchey Carbon Vorbau Lenker , Hope Mono Mini Pro , Fox 32 F100,
tune king kong, und XTR. Sattelstütze???? vielleicht tune alu oder die Carbon wäre auch nicht schlecht falls es die bis dahin mal gibt.
Pedale werd ich meine 4ti Eggs drauf machen.
Gerechnetes Gewicht ca.8,7kg.

ciao


----------



## spotlight (13. November 2008)

Warum denn keine Race Face Teile anbauen. Ist doch egal der Rahmen ist ja auch aus Taiwan.


----------



## Robert (13. November 2008)

ja wenn  er aus Canada wäre dann könnte man ihn garnicht mehr zahlen , denk ich mal


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. November 2008)

spotlight schrieb:


> Warum denn keine Race Face Teile anbauen. Ist doch egal der Rahmen ist ja auch aus Taiwan.



weil einfach diese Rf Sachen beschissen bunt aussehen............


----------



## Nihil Baxter (15. November 2008)

RM Matthias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bau mir meinen Team Frame mit Easton Parts auf und als Schaltung setze ich auf Shimano XTR wie seit Jahren schon.Chris King Steuersatz und Tune KingKong Laufräder mit Sapim Messerspeichen.So der grobe Ansatz für meinen hoffe bis Weihnachten eintreffenden Rahmen.
> 
> An alle Käufer eines Teamframe wollt nur sagen das ihr einen Shimano XT FDM 771 Umwerfer braucht wegen der Direct Mount befestigung.Wollts nur sagen aber wisst ihr eh



Wie schaffst du es, einen King Steuersatz dort einzubauen? King bietet keine integrierten Steuersätze an.


----------



## Nofaith (15. November 2008)

Hat schon jemand mal die neue MountainBike gelesen? 

Die Steifigkeitswerte sowie das Gewicht des Vertex RSL(in dem Test ist das 50er, baugleich dem 70er) reissen mich nicht gerade vom Hocker. Hoffe das im grossen Rahmen-Test in der Januar-Ausgabe der Bike auch die Team-Variante auf dem Prüfstand ist. Dann wird's sich für mich zeigen, ob es lohnt auf den Rahmen zu warten oder ob man sich doch besser mal bei anderen Müttern umschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (16. November 2008)

ja denke das hat auch mit dem rahmengewicht zu tun

davon hängt der stw wert doch ab oder??? mit hohem gewicht ist der stw wert auch schlecht oder???? oder nicht???

denke der rahmen wird schon gut und steif sein.
ob man das wirklich merkt ist halt die andere frage.

ich bin auch gespannt auf den großen rahmen test.
aber egal hab ihn schon bestellt:-D optic ist alles !!!!


----------



## Nofaith (16. November 2008)

Du meinst den Steifigkeits zum Gewichtsindex, das nennen die glaub ich SGI, der ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Der Rahmen ist wohl im Lenkkopfbereich relativ "weich" im Vergleich zu den anderen getesteten Rahmen.

Der Lenkkopf lag zwischen 95-100Nm, und damit liegt der nicht wirklich viel höher als das alte Vertex SC. Das Tretlager war aber schon deutlich steifer. Muss mal die genauen Werte raussuchen.

Hier mal die Werte des Vertex TeamSc Modell 06:

*Lenkkopf-Steifigkeit*:96,6 Nm/°
*Tretlager-Steifigkeit*:114,4 Nm/°
*SGI*:136,4


----------



## subdiver (16. November 2008)

Auch in der neuen Bike (12/08) wurde das Vertex RSL 70,
bei einem großen Vergleichstest (Carbon-HT´s), getestet.
Der STW-Wert war auch hier unterdurchschnittlich, d.h. relativ weich und schwer.

In der gleichen Ausgabe wurde auch das Altitude 90 in Carbon getestet,
hier wurde die geringere Lenkkopfsteifigkeit gegenüber dem Alu-Modell
bemängelt.
Lt. RM soll diese geringere Lenkkopfsteifigkeit beim Carbon-Altitude 
in der Serie behoben werden.

Bzgl. Carbon gibt es es halt viele etablierte Hersteller, die im Gegensatz zu RM, 
jahrlange Erfahrung mit dem Werkstoff Carbon gesammelt haben.


----------



## Nofaith (16. November 2008)

Hm, das klingt so alsob man besser mal noch ein Jahr wartet bis man bei so 'nem Rahmen/Bike zu schlägt. Denn woher weiss ich, ob es nun ein modifizierter Rahmen ist oder noch ein Rahmen aus der ersten Serie. Die ersten sollen ja, wie ich hier gelesen habe, schon im Dezember/Januar ausgeliefert werden, d.h. die Dinger sind wohl schon zusammen gekleistert in TW und auf dem Weg zum "Handpainting in Canada".


----------



## Robert (16. November 2008)

ja da stellt sich aber die Frage ob ich das mit der Lenkkopfsteifigkeit auch wirklich merk??
Wenn ich ne laprige Gabel fahr dann ist das bestimmt egal.

der team Rahmen ist ja noch bisi leichter und wird mit anderen Carbonfasern gefertigt.

wenn man immer wartet bis ein noch besserer Rahmen auf dem Markt ist dann wird man nie einen kaufen können weil es immer wieder einen besseren geben wird.

schönen sonntag


----------



## Nofaith (16. November 2008)

Oder man greift zu was ausgereiftem: Scott, Simplon, Specialized,...

Ist halt viel Kohle für die Kohle und wenn möcht ich schon was vernünftiges. Hauptargumente für Carbon-Rahmen sind nun mal die Steifigkeits-Werte und das Gewicht. Wir sind ja hier in 'nem Forum, also wird man sich ja mal darüber austauschen und auch etwas Kritik üben dürfen. Find's halt ungewöhnlich das erst ein "Hype" um die Carbon-Teile von RM gemacht wird, aber wenn die ersten Tests mit Kritik oder kaum besseren Werten als Alu auftauchen liest man nix.


----------



## subdiver (16. November 2008)

Unabhängig vom Hersteller, es ist immer risikoreicher ein Produkt aus der ersten Serie zu kaufen, 
dass ist z.B. bei Autos etc. nicht anders.

Die ersten neuen (ab 07) Element hatten z.B. ein Problem mit den zu 
schwach konstruierten Schwingen, die öfters gebrochen sind.

Zumindest sind sich die Zeitschriften, Mountain Bike und Bike, 
mit ihrem Urteil einig, der Carbon RSL Vertex-Rahmen (50, 70) 
ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz allenfalls nur Durchschnitt.
Dafür ist der Preis überdurchschnittlich


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. November 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Bzgl. Carbon gibt es es halt viele etablierte Hersteller, die im Gegensatz zu RM,
> jahrlange Erfahrung mit dem Werkstoff Carbon gesammelt haben.



Ihr glaubt doch nicht das "die Hersteller" den Rahmen entwickeln ?


----------



## Robert (16. November 2008)

warum sollen die den rahmen nicht selber entwickeln???

das scale ist doch auch nicht soooo steif und angeblich merkt man beim fahren nix davon.

warten wir mal den rahmentest mit dem team rahmen ab.OK???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (17. November 2008)

So Jungs, hab mal nachgeschaut und musste feststellen das ich die falschen Werte im Kopf hatte. 

Hier nochmal die Werte des Vertex TeamSc Modell 06:

*Lenkkopf-Steifigkeit*:*96,6 Nm/°*
*Tretlager-Steifigkeit*:*114,4 Nm/°*
*SGI*:*136,4*

Hier die Werte des Vertex RSL 50/70 Modell 09:

*Lenkkopf-Steifigkeit*:*81,2 Nm/°*
*Tretlager-Steifigkeit*:*111,4 Nm/°*
*SGI*:*160,0*

Das heisst, lediglich der SGI-Wert ist besser und das nur weil der Rahmen leichter ist. 

Selbst das hier erwähnte Scott Scale ist 20Nm steifer im Lenkkopfbereich.

Ob der Team-Rahmen wirklich merklich steifer ist bezweifel ich, schliesslich wird die höherwertige Faser dazu genutzt, insgesamt weniger Material zu verbauen um den Rahmen leichter zu machen.


----------



## subdiver (17. November 2008)

Ich bin schon erstaunt, dass das Vertex Carbon laut den Messsungen 
und im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, so weich ist 
Vielleicht hat RM zu früh Vorserien-Rahmen (wie auch das Altitude-Carbon)
an die Magazine zum Testen verteilt


----------



## Robert (18. November 2008)

puh da kann man nur hoffen das die ersten serienrahmen steifer sind:-D

oder das man es nicht so merkt


----------



## michel69 (18. November 2008)

Ich hatte am Sonntag die Gelegenheit das Vertex 70 RSL für ca. 1,5 Std. zur Probe zur fahren, das Wetter war leider nicht ganz so wie man es sich für eine Probefahrt wünscht, und ich bin eigentlich auch nicht so der Schlechtwetter-Typ, aber ich habe es dann trotzdem mal über einige verschlammte Trails gejagt. Mein Eindruck war: Brauch ich nicht wirklich.
Und bevor ich jetzt von Vertex-Carbonbesitzern in Spe in der Luft zerrissen werde, als Referenzbike nehme ich mein Vertex TSC (noch mit geradem Unterrohr), dieses hat annähernd die gleiche Geometrie, lediglich das Sitzrohr ist etwas länger, und vom Gewicht her dürfte es subjektiv empfunden auch etwa gleich sein, im Vergleich dazu ist das Vertex RSL nicht sonderlich angenehm zu fahren. Das Bike fuhr sich auf den Trails nicht sonderlich Spurstabil und hatte immer die Tendenz mit der Hinterhand zu "tänzeln", lag vielleicht auch an den montierten Race King-Reifen, sollte man mal evtl. mit richten Reifen versuchen. Alles in allem war ich nicht sehr angetan von dem Bike, auch die Optik des Rahmens sage mir nicht wirklich zu, deshalb habe ich beschlossen, dass ich doch noch ne Weile bei meinen alten TSC bleiben werde.
Ich will jetzt niemanden sein neues Rad madig machen, aber wenn man die Gelegenheit hat so ein Rad mal vor dem Kauf zu fahren, sollte man dies evtl. mal machen.


----------



## Robert (19. November 2008)

@ michel69

wie kommst du dazu eins zu fahren??? würd ich auch gern machen wollen.

ich werd dich auf keinen fall in der luft zerreißen. es ist dein eindruck und dein gefühl vom bike.und schönreden bringt ja auch nix!
vielleicht taugt es einem anderen besser.
ich hoffe mir taugt das bike dann wenigstens :-D


----------



## Robert (19. November 2008)

ach ja noch was

welches Sattelstützenmass hat denn der RSL Rahmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel69 (19. November 2008)

Mein Händler hatte am WE eine Präsentation der neuen Rocky-Modelle, und da konnten wir Kunden dann die Teile halt auch Probefahren. 

Das Vertex RSL hat auf jedenfall eine wesentlich dickere Stütze als mein altes TSC mit 27,2mm, ich würde mal auf 31,6mm tippen.


----------



## Robert (19. November 2008)

hab grad ne email von bike action bekommen

die sagen 30.9

bin mal gespannt auf meinen team rahmen

freu mich trotzdem:-D


----------



## subdiver (20. November 2008)

Robert schrieb:


> freu mich trotzdem:-D



So ist´s richtig 
Schön ist der Rahmen, obwohl mir die Canuck-Lackierung fehlt.


----------



## Robert (20. November 2008)

ja :-D genau

mir wäre der rahmen ohne dem roten streifen lieber aber man kann nicht alles haben ge

aber ich find die kleinen ahornblätter auch schick die auf dem sitzstreben sind.


----------



## michel69 (20. November 2008)

Die Ahornblätter sind m.E. das eigentliche Highlight des Rahmens, da sieht man das Sichtcarbon durch. Die Sattelklemme sollte man allerdings versuchen schwarz zu lackieren, zumindest am 70er Rahmen, sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Fremdkörper.


----------



## Robert (20. November 2008)

ja aber beim team Rahmen ist doch alles sichtcarbon und die blätter sind weiß

glaub da wäre ne weiße sattelklemme optisch ganz ok


----------



## subdiver (21. Dezember 2008)

Was mir auf den Bildern (Bikes von Alison und Helen) auffällt ist,
dass Beide ohne Sattelüberhöhung (Sattel auf Lenkerhöhe) fahren 

Oder täuschen nur die Bilder ?


----------



## AndiG72 (21. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Was mir auf den Bildern (Bikes von Alison und Helen) auffällt ist,
> dass Beide ohne Sattelüberhöhung (Sattel auf Lenkerhöhe) fahren
> 
> Oder täuschen nur die Bilder ?



Denke das ist ganz natürlich. Alison ist glaub ich nicht so groß, ne moderne langhubige Federgabel hebt den Lenker an - wo soll da noch Sattelüberhöhung herkommen ?


----------



## Robert (31. Dezember 2008)

und wars Christkind bei jemanden schon brav???


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Januar 2009)

Immernoch keiner eines ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (19. Januar 2009)

ne ich bekomm erst im März

hab aber schon 2 gesehen und anfassen dürfen))


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2009)

Chainreactioncycles meint einen Lagerbestand in 18" zu haben. Günstiger als D!!!

Robert


----------



## Robert (9. Februar 2009)

18" ist mir zu klein:-(

ich wart auf meinen 20,5er vom deutschen Händler


----------



## Robert (18. Februar 2009)

juhu  am Montag hab ich meinen Rahmen

Gabel , LRS alles ist da
Nur der Umwerfer noch nicht aber das geht zur not auch ohne


----------



## subdiver (18. Februar 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> juhu  am Montag hab ich meinen Rahmen



Rosenmontag ? 
Tätä, wolle wir ihn reinlasse ? 

Gratuliere  und nicht vergessen, BILDÄ !!!


----------



## Robert (23. Februar 2009)

So endlich ist er MEIN


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Februar 2009)

wow...ich gratuliere. Ich finde ihn verdammt schick.
Bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.

Und das sind jetzt 20,5 Zoll?


----------



## subdiver (23. Februar 2009)

Gratuliere 
Die DT-Gabel passt optisch sehr gut zum Rahmen.
Bin gespannt, wie das ganze Bike aussehen wird.


----------



## Robert (23. Februar 2009)

hi ja danke

jepp ist n 20,5er dürfte fast der erste in Deutschland sein.

werde ihn am mittwoch aufbauen dann gibts nochmal fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (23. Februar 2009)

krasse tapete


----------



## Robert (24. Februar 2009)

ist eigentlich ein großes poster oder sagen wir so ein deckoteil von karstadt schaufenster


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Februar 2009)

Hab demletzt auch auf ´nem Custom Vertex RSL 50 gesessen. Demnächst gibts Probefahrt. Sau geiles Eisen . Kumpel hat eins im Laden stehen


----------



## Robert (25. Februar 2009)

so jetzt hab ichs aufgebaut.

es fehlt nur noch der Umwerfer und die stütze wird getauscht.

gewicht so wie auf dem bild 8,55kg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Februar 2009)

richtig klasse
dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim radeln


----------



## subdiver (25. Februar 2009)

@ Robert
Gratuliere, schönes Bike 
8,55 kg  ? 
Mit welchen Teilen (schlecht erkennbar) hast Du das geschafft ?
Der Rahmen soll ja nicht zu den Leichtesten gehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (26. Februar 2009)

Danke

der Rahmen wiegt naksch 1250.
Hab halt die Dt Gabel , tune Teile , leichte Hope Mini Pro Bremse und Ritchey Carbon Parts sammt Carbon Sattel.

Wenn ich es schaffen würde hier ein Foto einzufügen dann würde ich es machen , aber ich bin glaub ich zu doof dafür

in meinem Album sind noch n paar bilder die sind auch besser von der qualität


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Februar 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> der Rahmen wiegt naksch 1250.
> Hab halt die Dt Gabel , tune Teile , leichte Hope Mini Pro Bremse und Ritchey Carbon Parts sammt Carbon Sattel.
> ...



Geiles Rad!

Hier die Bilder in der richtigen Größe


----------



## Robert (26. Februar 2009)

merce dir

saggra 
jetzt rück mal bitte raus mit dem geheimniss wie das geht mit den bilder:-D


----------



## subdiver (26. Februar 2009)

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe ist, warum verlegt Rocky die Züge beim Plastik-Vertex am Unterrohr ? 
Bei den Alu-Vertex sind diese schmutzgeschützt am Oberrohr verlegt.


----------



## Robert (26. Februar 2009)

Hey das "plastik" hab ich überhört

den Bremszug finde ich unter Oberrohr klasse. Die Schaltzüge stören mich jetzt nicht so . Das geht schon


----------



## Robert (26. Februar 2009)

so ich habs geschafft:-D


----------



## subdiver (26. Februar 2009)

Ideale Bereifung für diese Jahreszeit 
Ritchey-Parts an einem Rocky ? 
Ansonsten ein schönes Bike !

Bitte einen Fahrbericht nachreichen.


----------



## Robert (26. Februar 2009)

naja die reifen schneiden gut durch den schnee 

Ok die Ritchey Parts sind nicht sooooo passend aber hatte sie vom alten bike noch.

Der fahrbericht kommt noch, bin heute nur ne kurze runde um den block gefahren. finds aber schon richtig geil


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Februar 2009)

Toller Aufbau von den Teilen her aber der Rahmen ist in der großen Größe einfach nur furchtbar. Find ich persönlich schade.


----------



## randi (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Robert,

schick schick. Höredaheim und auf der Arbeit Antenne Bay.. und höre immer nur vom "Schneechaos". Jetzt sehe ich was bei euch alles runterkommt 
Bei uns hier am Tor zum Spessart taut alles weg, bzw. hat es ja fast gar nicht geschneit.
Welchen Mara fahren wir den zusammen??? Spessartbike in Frammersbach oder den Keilerbike in Lohr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Februar 2009)

traumhaft geiler Aufbau!!


----------



## Robert (27. Februar 2009)

merce merce

ja der rahmen geht halt nicht kleiner weil ich knappe 1,90bin.

ja der sch... schnee aber es regnet und ist schon fast alles weg.


----------



## Zoda (2. März 2009)

hast du die kurbel mit titanschrauben oder mit aluschrauben befestigt? sieht aus wie alu von der eloxierung her...


----------



## Robert (2. März 2009)

das sind tiso alu schrauben.
Habe ich schon seid paar tausend kilometern so. Hält gut


----------



## RM Matthias (3. März 2009)

Glückwunsch Robert!

Werde meins am Freitag aufbauen.Jetzt ist ja endlich der Umwerfer und die Gabel eingetroffen!!!!Das war vielleicht eine Wartezeit.Egal jetzt ist ja alles bereit.

Schöne Grüße aus Deggendorf

Bilder werde folgen.


----------



## Robert (3. März 2009)

so is recht bin schon auf die bilder gespannt:-D

viel spass beim zusammen bauen


----------



## Robert (4. März 2009)

so hier jetzt komplett mit umwerfer

das gewicht liegt bei 8,7kg.

fahren tut es sich geil. kann aber noch nicht viel sagen weil das seid langem mein erstes ht ist. bin ja vorher ein spark gefahren.


----------



## subdiver (4. März 2009)

Hättest Du den Rahmen nicht auch eine Nummer kleiner nehmen können ?
Denn ohne den negativen Vorbau hättest Du fast keine Sattelüberhöhung, oder ?

Wie ist denn der Unterschied zum Spark ?
Viel unkomfortabler ? 
Deine Reifen dürften ja nicht allzuviel dämpfen 

Schöner Plastikhobel


----------



## Robert (4. März 2009)

hm ich denk nicht ,weil auch die bei Rocky selber haben gesagt ,über 1,84 muss es ein 20,5" Rahmen sein.
Den Vorbau hab ich einfach mal umgedreht . Habe ja noch n 10mm Spacer drinnen und der Konus vom Steuersatz ist auch noch ca 10mm höher als normale.

danke für den plastikbomber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (4. März 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> danke für den plastikbomber!



Bitte ! 

Und wie fährt es sich nun im Vergleich zum Spark ?

Ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich vom Element auf ein HT wechseln soll.
Aber ich habe Bedenken, ob es für meinen Rücken sinnvoll ist.
Denn ich bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## Robert (4. März 2009)

hm 

den carbon sattel werd ich wechseln weil der schon ganz schön hart ist aber sonst ist es ok.
Kopfsteinpflaster ist bisi bös das stößt es ganz heftig :-D
ABER nur die harten kommen in den Garten.

Denke mit n 2.3er Reifen statt n 1,95 ist er auch weicher.

Im vergleich zum spark ist er wendiger und geht ab wie lutzi. finde er st auch steifer als der spark. ich merke nix das der rahmen super weich sein soll wie die im test geschrieben haben.Finde der ist super spurneutral und flext auch nicht im tretlager.


----------



## Zoda (5. März 2009)

nur die harten kommen in den Garten, aber die härteren sind gärtnerinnen...

mit Alu schrauben, hätte net gedacht das das hält, mit was für einem drehmoment sind die angezogen?


----------



## Robert (6. März 2009)

nicht sind gärtnerinnen sondern kommen zu den gärtnerinnen 

hab die mit 5Nm angezogen.Bis jetzt hälts gut


----------



## bike-tom.de (8. März 2009)

Also ich hab auch ein mit besseren Teilen umgebautes Vertex 50 RSL mit Crossmax SLR und Next SL Kurbel sowie XTR getestet und muss sagen die Stabilität im Tretlager ist mehr als ausreichend und für eine 100mm Gabel auch im Steuerrohr ausreichend steif.
Das Bike ist auch angenehm zu fahren weil der Rahmen eine spürbar gute Eigendämpfung hat. Mit einem 2,25er oder 2,3er Reifen mit knapp 2 Bar Druck ein super Fahrverhalten. Ich habe selber gut 80 kg und das Vertex gibt mir ein stabiles Fahrgefühl. Das Bike schaut optisch mit den richtigen Teilen einfach super edel aus.


----------



## Robert (8. März 2009)

@ bike-tom

hast n foto von dem 50er???

bin genau deiner meinung, finde man merkt nix das der rahmen weich ist.
hab jetzt n 2.1er speed king drauf und aufm trail fährt das bike sich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (16. März 2009)

Wieviel kostet so ein Rocky-Rahmen ?


----------



## Robert (16. März 2009)

das willst nicht wissen

laut Liste 2600â¬


----------



## Clemens (17. März 2009)

auch wenn der Frame schweineteuer war -auch wenn es ein sogenanntes Rocky ist - der Frame schaut zum kotzen (Entschuldigung, auch in der Grösse, der Sattelstellung, der Erhöhung der Hörnchen ) aus..  Ohne Markenbrille gibts es die gleiche Fahrqualität (+ Gewicht und auch made bei hui bu in ROC) für 2 Mille weniger.. und auch in Plastik gibts ansehnlicheres für weniger Markenkohle.

und den jetzt fraglos folgenden Verweis auf den Neidfaktor kannst Du bei mir mit absoluter Sicherheit ausschliesen!!!


----------



## Robert (17. März 2009)

ja ich finds nur schön das es verschiedene geschmäcker gibt sonst würden wir alle das gleiche bike fahern


----------



## subdiver (18. März 2009)

@ Robert
Gibt es einen Grund warum Du beim Vertex einen Flatbar und beim Spark einen Lowriser 
montiert hast bzw. hattest ?

Warum bist Du vom Fully auf´s Vertex umgestiegen ?

Optisch und von den Detaillösungen ist der Vertex einer der schönsten Carbonrahmen auf dem Markt.
Alles Geschmacksache sprach der Affe und biss in die Kernseife


----------



## Robert (18. März 2009)

hi

ja ich denk mal auf n ht is n riser unpassend. daher hab ich n flat drauf gemacht.

warum ich umgestiegen bin?? weil ich mit dem spark nicht zufrieden war und ich für 90% radweg und straße kein fully brauch. jetzt kann ich zwei flaschen mitnehmen und bin mit meinem verex 1,5kg leichter als mit dem spark. nicht zu vergessen das nix mehr wippt.


----------



## subdiver (19. März 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> ich für 90% radweg und straße kein fully brauch.



Dafür brauchst Du aber auch kein 8,5 kg Carbon-HT 

Fährst Du nicht auch Rennen ?
Vielleicht ergibt sich im Frühjahr eine gemeinsame Tour in den Bergen 
oder die Rocky Days im KWT ? 

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deinem Kohle-Rocky


----------



## Robert (19. März 2009)

doch klar brauch ich ein 8,5kg bike
muss es ja jedes mal vom keller hoch und wieder runter tragen 

ja ab und zu mal n marathon mehr nicht.

klar können gerne ne bergtour machen

wegen rockydays weis ich nich nicht


----------



## RM Matthias (20. März 2009)

Ich hoffe es hat jetzt geklappt mit dem Bild.Stelle mich einfach zu dumm an um ein anständiges Foto zu präsentieren, naja.

Das ist mein neues Vertex Team Carbon hoffe es gefällt


----------



## mabi (20. März 2009)

schönerer aufbau  mit vernunft parts 
und sicherlich besser geeignet für radweganteil <90% 

aber trotzdem der preis des rahmens steht in keiner relation, und dieses carbon einheits-schwarz kannste ihn 2 jahren nicht mehr sehen.
rocky sollte schleunigst wieder ein "sondermodel team limited" mit einen weiß lackierten rahmen + ahornblättern auflegen (siehe stevens die haben einen schönen weißen carbon rahmen). Falls ich mir einen schwarzen carbon-rehner aussuchen dürfte würde ich zum simplon razorblade tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (20. März 2009)

RM Matthias schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues Vertex Team Carbon hoffe es gefällt



Ja, gefällt 
Dein altes Non-Carbon-Vertex gefällt mir aber besser


----------



## mmic77 (20. März 2009)

Hm, ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen das Vertex 70 RSL in 20,5" bestellt. Wenn ich die Fotos so sehe, erscheint mir der Rahmen doch extrem groß. Der 19-Zöller bei meinem Händler wirkt dagegen richtig filigran.  Hoffe mal, das täuscht.
Bei meinem Element in 20,5" wirkt das ganze längst nicht so wuchtig.


----------



## Robert (21. März 2009)

@ mmic77
dann schau mein vertex aus das is n 20,5" aber nur virtuel eigentlich ist es ein 19,5er. das liegt glaub ich am steil abfallenden oberrohr.

wie groß bist du denn??? ich bin 1,88.laut RM sollte man ab 1,84 den große rahmen nehmen.

hab jetzt meine stütze knappe 280mm draussen und hab mir jetzt ne leichte mit 350mm gesammtlänge bauen lassen. wenn ich den rahmen ne nummer kleiner genommen hätte dann müsste ich ne ewig lange nehmen und ob das dann die stütze aushält(langer hebel)

wo hast dein rocky bestellt???


----------



## mmic77 (21. März 2009)

@Robert: ja, genau Dein Vertex hab ich mir schon auf den pics angeschaut. Deshalb war ich ja so "überrascht". Aber ich denke mal, dass es v.a. auf den Fotos recht groß rüberkommt. Wie das in Natura aussieht, werde ich dann merken .
Bei meinem Element war ich zunächst auch etwa schockiert. Liegt halt auch daran, dass die Händler die Bikes leider meist in höchstens 19" als Ausstellungsware da haben.
Bin 1,93m, also ist 20,5" mehr als angesbracht . Bestellt hab ich bei Wellmannbikes, meinem lokalen dealer.

Grüße


----------



## RM Matthias (21. März 2009)

Hab heute die ersten 100km runtergeradelt mit dem Bike. Bin so im großen und ganzen zufrieden was man halt auch so sagen kann wenn man nur Strasse fährt.
Aber ein Problem habe ich meine Sattelstütze hält nicht mit der Klemme.Habe 7-8 mal nach einen Imbus fragen müssen, was ist das für ein sch...! Hab eine RaceFace Next SL Stütze was könnte ich da machen? Robert vielleicht weißt du da was hast es ja auch.Also ich die Klemme ist echt fest angezogen aber nach ca.10km verschwindet sie ca.1cm jedesmal nach unten das hat heute ganz schön genervt!


----------



## Robert (21. März 2009)

pscht wir werden doch jetzt nicht die schwachstellen von unserem schweine teuren rahmen ausplaudern:-D

meine rutsch auch bisi aber nur paar mm.

hab die klemme runter und das carbon innen mit schleifpapier bearbeitet und die kanten auch sauber geschiffen. probier mal die carbonmontagepaste von syntace(das rote zeug) dann dürfte sie nimma rutschen.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2009)

Bloß nix anschleifen!

Hol dir von SYNTACE die DYNAMIC Montagepaste - dann rutscht da nix mehr.
Hatte ich auch - und jetzt ists gut


----------



## RM Matthias (22. März 2009)

Danke euch, da wird man geholfen


----------



## mmic77 (3. April 2009)

Nochmal eine kleine Frage meinerseits: an meinem kommenden Vertex RSL sind standardmäßig die Race Face Deus X-Kurbeln nebst Kettenblättern verbaut. Meint ihr, es lohnt sich vom Gewicht her, hier wie bei meinem Element auf XTR zu setzen? Ich meine Race Face-Kult gegen Leichtgewicht?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (4. April 2009)

hi

ja um wieviel sind die race face denn schwerer???

mei Kult hin oder her, unter uns. der rahmen wird eh in taiwan gefertigt.

Wenn du n leichtes HT haben willst dann wirst die mit race face teilen schwer tun


----------



## Clemens (5. April 2009)

mmic77 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine kleine Frage meinerseits: an meinem kommenden Vertex RSL sind standardmäßig die Race Face Deus X-Kurbeln nebst Kettenblättern verbaut. Meint ihr, es lohnt sich vom Gewicht her, hier wie bei meinem Element auf XTR zu setzen? Ich meine Race Face-Kult gegen Leichtgewicht?
> 
> Grüße



es geht noch leichter und vor allem billiger als XTR, kuckst Du hier: 

http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...egralkurbel-Alu-Achse-740g--Div--Farben-.html


----------



## mmic77 (6. April 2009)

Hab heute mit meinem Händler gesprochen: die XTR sollte ca. 100g gegenüber der Deus X einsparen. Nicht die Welt, aber summiert mit den XTR-Laufrädern, die wiederum mehr als 150g sparen, kommt doch einiges zusammen. Ich wollte halt preismäßig nicht wieder so exorbitant zuschlagen wie bei meinem Element TSc, somit blieb eigentlich nur das Vertex 70 RSL mit ein paar Modifikationen. Das Vertex Team wäre wohl wieder viel zu teuer geworden.

@Clemens: nettes Gewicht, diese Kurbeln. Sprechen mich aber von der Optik überhaupt nicht an. Trotzdem vielen Dank .


----------



## Robert (8. April 2009)

wieviel wiegen denn die xtr lrs???

wennst n guten händler hast denn bekommst den teamrahmen auch für nen guten preis.
aber teuer ist er schon da geb ich dir recht


----------



## subdiver (9. April 2009)

In der neuen Bike kann man folgendes lesen,
"der Team-Rahmen unterscheidet sich aber nur durch marginale 18 Gramm 
von dem günstigeren (50/70 RSL) Rahmen, bei nahezu gleicher Steifigkeit."

Ich behaupte mal, dass der Team- und die 50/70er-Rahmen, 
außer im Preis und der Beschriftung, identisch sind


----------



## Robert (9. April 2009)

nein nein  stimmt nicht ganz

beim teamrahmen ist alles sichtcarbon bei den 70/50er Modellen nur details

und ich glaub nicht das der nur 18g leichter ist die haben da bestimmt falsch gewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (9. April 2009)

Ein Bekannter hat sich das Simplon Razorblade gekauft.
Er erzählte mir, dass Simplon bei Sturzschäden oder sonstige Beschädigungen
ein "Crash-Replacement" anbietet.
D.h. ein neuer Rahmen kann stark verbilligt (ca. 40 %) erworben werden.

Bietet RM auch ein "Crash-Replacement" an ?
Bei dem Rahmenpreis müsste das doch eigentlich drin sein.


----------



## Robert (10. April 2009)

der bekannte der das 24g rennen fahren will

ich glaub nicht das es das bei rm gibt.
ich fahr einfach vorsichtiger dann passiert sowas nicht   

schöne ostern


----------



## mmic77 (10. April 2009)

Sooo, mein Vertex 70 RSL custom ist seit gestern da. Eine wunderschÃ¶ne OsterÃ¼berraschung *freu*. Habe mich grÃ¶Ãtenteils an die Serienausstattung gehalten, bis auf:

- XTR-Laufradsatz mit Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,1 Tubeless (anstelle des XT-Satzes mit ziemlich schweren Standardreifen)
- die Deus X mussten dem XTR-Kurbelsatz weichen
- XTR-clickies anstelle den recht schweren Standard-Eggbeatern

Gewicht liegt knapp unter 10kg (mit Pedalen), was mir in 20,5" vollkommen ausreicht. Zumal gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig das Rad nicht ausgereizt ist.

HÃ¤tte nur nicht gedacht, dass die Umstellung von meinen XTR-Dualcontrol-shiftern auf die XT-rapidfire so krass ausfÃ¤llt. 

@Robert: der Rahmen wirkt in der RealitÃ¤t wirklich nicht so groÃ. Habe ich mich getÃ¤uscht.

â¬dit: zum Thema Team Rahmen vs. Vertex 70-Rahmen. Problematisch ist bei ersterem auch das Produktfinish, da das Carbon ja komplett sichtbar ist. Ein kleiner Fehler im Material (ohne gravierende FunktionsstÃ¶rung) ist hier bereits sichtbar, so dass dies die Produktion eben auch sehr teuer macht.
Aber wenn sich der geringe Gewichtsunterschied wirklich bewahrheitet, bin ich recht froh, nicht das Team-Modell genommen zu haben. Ist eben Geschmackssache, ob man den ganzen Rahmen in Sichtcarbon will oder lieber lackiert.


----------



## RM Matthias (10. April 2009)

Ich habe ja das Team Modell und da weiß ich das bei einem Sturz RM 20% Nachlass auf den Frame gibt.

Glückwunsch zum 70er!

Bin jetzt schon ein paar Kilometer unterwegs gewesen muss sagen das ich absolut zufrieden bin mit dem Bike! Geht so ab das ich schon eine Magura Marta SL Scheibe veraucht habe !


----------



## mmic77 (10. April 2009)

@RM Matthias: Danke schön! Hab heute auch meine erste Tour gemacht und bin -bis auf die Umgewöhnung beim Schalten- mehr als begeistert. Ist schon ein Unterschied, wenn man vorher jahrelang nur Fully gefahren ist. Alles ist irgendwie direkter und die Steigfähigkeit, Traum . Auch wenn ich mein Element Team nicht missen möchte .


----------



## subdiver (11. April 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> der bekannte der das 24g rennen fahren will
> schöne ostern



Nein, nicht das 24g, sondern das 24h-Rennen 
Dir auch schöne Ostern 



RM Matthias schrieb:


> Ich habe ja das Team Modell und da weiß ich das bei einem Sturz RM 20% Nachlass auf den Frame gibt.



Das gibt es ja schon beim Neukauf vom Händler.
Oder gibt RM 20 % Nachlass und der Händler kann dann noch seinen Rabatt geben ?

Zur Zeit überlege ich ein leichtes HT zu kaufen oder aufzubauen,
da spielt auch der Vertex-Carbon eine Rolle.
Aber im Vergleich zur gleichwertigen Konkurrenz (Simplon, Scott, Trek etc.)
ist das Rocky, egal ob als Rahmen oder Komplettbike, sauteuer 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Rahmen vielleicht noch aus ein- und derselben Fabrik kommen 

Viel Spaß mit Euren Vertex und schöne Ostern, das Wetter passt ja auch


----------



## Robert (13. April 2009)

also das neue ktm sieht auch gut aus und ist leicht oder der neue canyon rahmen, der ist ím bike test gut weg gekommen und kostet auch nicht soooo viel.

bin mit meinerm vertex am sa nach kempten geradelt. waren 140km. ging richtig gut


----------



## mmic77 (20. April 2009)

Tja, das Vertes RSL erst seit ein paar Tagen im Besitz und schon kommen bei mir die ersten Tuning-Gedanken auf. Dazu hätte ich gerne Eure Meinungen gehört:

- ich komme mit den XT-Rapidfire-Schalthebeln überhaupt nicht klar und möchte daher auf XTR-Dualcontrol umrüsten (da fällt die Umgewöhnung zu meinem Element Team weg); funktionieren die Dualcontrol-Hebel eigentlich mit den XT-Bremssätteln/Scheiben? Sollte doch kompatibel sein, oder? Dazu kommt dann wahrscheinlich noch die inverse Ausführung des XTR-Schaltwerks, damit die Schaltlogik wieder stimmt (obwohl mir ehrlich gesagt die Carbon-Version des Schaltwerks besser zusagt)

- die Easton EC70-Sattelstütze ist bereits auf max. herausgezogen; hier kommt die Sytance P6 Carbon zum Einsatz

- Sattel ist momentan ein Fizik Nisense (Sch***-teil); hier würde ich auf einen Spezialized Phenom SL wechseln; eine gute Wahl?

Grüße mmic77


----------



## Robert (21. April 2009)

willkommen im club der RSL-ler

ob die xt bremshebel mit den shiftern kompatibel sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich selber ne hope und die xtr shifter fahre.

so wie sichs anhört soll das bike gut fahren und nicht das leichterste werden oder???

wünsch dir schon man viel spass damit

ciao robert


----------



## Nofaith (21. April 2009)

XT-Sattel und XTR-DualControl funktioniert, Schaltwerk musst/solltest Du tauschen von Top-Normal auf RapidRise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmic77 (22. April 2009)

@Nofaith: danke schön. Ja, werde das Schaltwerk tauschen lassen. Sonst komm ich noch vollkommen durcheinander mit der Schaltlogik .

@Robert: naja, bei meinen 90kg+ kann ich nicht extremsten Leichtbau fahren. Zusammenstellung ist dann wie folgt:

- Fox 32 F100 RLC
- FSA Orbit
- XTR-Schaltwerk + XTR-Dualcontrol-shifter (wird nachgerüstet)
- XT-Umwerfer
- XT-Bremsen
- XTR-Kurbeln inkl. clickies
- XTR-Laufradsatz mit Schwalbe Racing Ralph tubeless 2,1
- Syntace P6 + Specialized Phenom SL (wird nachgerüstet)
- Easton EA70 stem
- Easton EC70 Lenker

Angestrebtes Gewicht ~9,5kg.

Grüße mmic77


----------



## Robert (23. April 2009)

hi

ja 9,5kg sind doch noch ok würde ich sagen.

95% sitzen eh drauf das hab ich schon schmerzlich erfahren müssen

hat die fox n lock out???das würde ich dir noch empfehlen. das bike geht hammer ab wenn die gabel zu ist und du im wiegetritt den berg rauf heizt.

und nicht vergessen, fotos machen ge


----------



## mmic77 (23. April 2009)

Ja, hat einen Lockout. Klettert auch wirklich sehr gut *freu*.

Wenn mir nochmal einer erklärt, wie man Photos (nicht als thumbnail) einfügt, sehr gerne. 
Allerdings sind die XTR-shifter noch nicht da. Kann noch ein paar Tage dauern.

Grüße mmic77


----------



## subdiver (29. April 2009)

Hier gibt es den RSL Team-Rahmen zum Sonderpreis inkl. Fox-Gabel 
von einem BA-Händler.
Vielleicht wurde der Rahmenpreis doch von RM/BA zu hoch kalkuliert ?

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(4mrm...1&desc1=Rocky Mountain Vertex Team RSL Carbon


----------



## Robert (29. April 2009)

klar ist der preis zu hoch

da hÃ¤ttest am Anfang mal bei den EnglÃ¤ndern schauen mÃ¼ssen die hatten den RSL Rahmen fÃ¼r unter 1700 im Angebot.
Jetzt kostet er leider auch schon Ã¼ber 2000â¬
Aber vom Importeur ist der Preis zu hoch.Vielleicht kommen die da selber mal drauf, hoffe ich


----------



## Nofaith (29. April 2009)

Im Paketpreis mit der Fox ist das Angebot schon näher dran an den anderen Premium-Anbietern(Simplon, Specialized,...):

2460  Paketpreis
-649  Gabelpreis(VK)
1811  Rahmen(einzeln) 

Ich denke es ist momentan recht schwer für Händler einen so hochpreisigen Rahmen abzusetzen. Auch H&S ist schon von der UvP weg.

Interessant wird's für die kommende Saison, ob der Preis so hoch bleibt oder man sich den anderen Marken annähert. 2010 soll's einen Nachfolger für's Element geben(HT oder Fully ist noch nicht entschieden), würde gern bei RM bleiben.


----------



## subdiver (2. Mai 2009)

Rocky´s (Plastik und Alu) auf 1.Mai-Tour 

Auffahrt zum Bodenschneidhaus (Schlierseer Bergen).




Am Bodenschneidhaus (1.356m) in den Schlierseer Bergen.


----------



## cre8 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Meint Ihr, dass mir der Rahmen vom Vertex 50 RSL in XL von der Größe her passen könnte?
Für meine 192,5 cm scheint er mir doch ein bisschen klein?

Vielen Dank!

René


----------



## mmic77 (2. Mai 2009)

@cre8: hi, also ich bin selbst 1,94m und komme mit dem XL-Rahmen sehr gut klar. Das einzige Problem bisher ist, dass der bei mir serienmäßige Easton EC70-post zu kurz ist. Abhilfe kommt kommende Woche durch eine Syntace P6. Sonst sitze ich sehr angenehm auf dem Rocky, kommt mir nicht zu klein vor.

@subdiver: so schauts bei mir in der Wohnung auch etwa aus (bis auf den Schnee ). 

Die XTR-Dualcontrol-shifter sind jetzt auch endlich da *freu*. Da wird nächste Woche umgebaut.

Noch eine Frage am Rande an alle RSL-Besitzer: der Rahmen hat ja im Bereich zwischen Innenlagergehäuse und Kettenstreben eine Bohrung für den Bowdenzug für den Umwerfer. Meint ihr, dass hier Feuchtigkeit eindringen könnte? Der Bowdenzug verlässt den Rahmen ja unten wieder. Sollte evtl. eingedrungenes Wasser hier auch ablaufen können?

Mfg mmic77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cre8 (2. Mai 2009)

@mmic77

Hi! Vielen Dank für Auskunft. Übrigens Glückwunsch zu dem Schmuckstück!

Wie würdest Du Ergonomie und Fahrverhalten beschreiben?

Ist das Bike langstreckentauglich oder ein reinrassiger Racer?

Äußern sich die geringeren Steifigkeitswerte des Rahmens (verglichen mit der Konkurrenz) in irgendeiner Form?

Weißt Du zufällig was das Bike (50 oder 70 RSL) in Deiner Rahmengröße und in Serienausstattung  wiegt/wog?

Grüße
René


----------



## mmic77 (2. Mai 2009)

Danke schön . Die Ergonomie ist eigentlich recht kommod. Also auch durchaus langstreckentauglich. Die Sattelüberhöhung fällt auch gering aus. Rahmensteifigkeit kann ich nicht direkt vergleichen, da ich vorher jahrelang nur Fully gefahren bin. Das einzig auffällige ist eine Vibration des Rahmens bei mittlerem Tempo, was aber wohl eher typisch für Carbon ist.
Seriengewicht des Vertex 70 ist in L laut Bike ~9,95kg ohne Pedale. Meins wurde gleich beim Händler umgebaut, deshalb weiss ich das Gewicht leider nicht.

Grüße


----------



## cre8 (2. Mai 2009)

Gerne und Danke für die Info!

Momentan schwanke ich noch zwischen dem Lapierre Pro Race 400 und dem Rocky Montain Vertex 50 RSL, also einem Alu und einem Karbon und zwischen gut 2.000 und 2.500  ...

Mal schauen was' dann schlussendlich wird ... 

Grüße
René


----------



## Robert (2. Mai 2009)

@ subdiver : coole fotos 

@cre8 : also ich fahr auch n 20,5er und kann nichts negatives über den rahmen und das fahrverhalten sagen. kenn auch die vibrationen nicht. meiner geht gut ab , bergauf wie bergab obwohl ich nur ne 80er gabel fahr


----------



## subdiver (2. Mai 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> meiner geht gut ab , bergauf wie bergab obwohl ich nur ne 80er gabel fahr



Stimmt


----------



## Robert (6. Mai 2009)

hier meine neuen Hörnchen

hab sie bisi getunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (9. Mai 2009)

mmic77 schrieb:


> Danke schön . Die Ergonomie ist eigentlich recht kommod. Also auch durchaus langstreckentauglich. Die Sattelüberhöhung fällt auch gering aus. Rahmensteifigkeit kann ich nicht direkt vergleichen, da ich vorher jahrelang nur Fully gefahren bin. Das einzig auffällige ist eine Vibration des Rahmens bei mittlerem Tempo, was aber wohl eher typisch für Carbon ist.
> Seriengewicht des Vertex 70 ist in L laut Bike ~9,95kg ohne Pedale. Meins wurde gleich beim Händler umgebaut, deshalb weiss ich das Gewicht leider nicht.
> 
> Grüße



Gibts kein Bild?


----------



## mmic77 (10. Mai 2009)

Doch. Allerdings in eher mäßiger Qualität, Handy-cam halt. 

Mfg mmic77


----------



## Robert (10. Mai 2009)

schönes bike 

gratulation


----------



## RM Matthias (10. Mai 2009)

Servus,

ich fahr den 19" Team Rahmen Carbon und bin gestern meine Teststrecke gefahren wo ich immer meine Zeit notiere. Bin um 7 min schneller gewesen als mit meinem alten Vertex )))! Entweder es liegt am Bike oder an der fantastischen Magura Durin Race oder an den Rocket Ron oder von allem ein bischen. Kann natürlich auch sein das ich besser bin, vielleicht.

Was ich eigentlich sagen will, das Bike geht extrem vorwärts und fährt sich absolut wendig.

EIN TRAUM!!!!


----------



## mmic77 (10. Mai 2009)

@Robert: man dankt. Allerdings hab ich heute am Unterrohr etwas unterhalb des Flaschenhalters eine kleine "Beule" entdeckt . Keine Ahnung, ob das ein Verarbeitungsfehler ist. Muss ich wohl mal meinen Händler fragen. Sieht aus wie ein kleiner Steinschlag, kann bei Carbon als Material aber wohl kaum sein.

Grüße


----------



## subdiver (11. Mai 2009)

mmic77 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein kleiner Steinschlag, kann bei Carbon als Material aber wohl kaum sein.



Warum nicht ? 
Carbon ist relativ schlagempfindlich, deshalb bekleben viele Hersteller
ihre Carbonrahmen auch mit einer Steinschlagschutzfolie.

Stell doch mal ein Bild von dem Schaden ein.


----------



## mmic77 (11. Mai 2009)

Die Delle ist an einer relativ geschützten Stelle (Oberseite Unterrohr). Steinschlag sollte da eigentlich nicht hinkommen. Hab auch versucht, dass ganze zu photographieren, kommt aber auf dem Bild absolut nicht raus. Naja, ich werd mal den Händler fragen.

Ach ja: am Unterrohr ist eine Steinschlagfolie. Bei dem Unterrohrprofil auch dringend nötig, denn Steine prallen ja quasi ständig frontal dagegen.

Grüße


----------



## Robert (12. Mai 2009)

ich hab meine Folie bei 
http://www.lackprotect.de/bikebogen_race.html

gekauft. die lassen sich super kleben, auch über kannten und unebenheiten und das beste , man sieht sie fast nicht.


----------



## mmic77 (13. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, beim Vertex 70 RSL-Rahmen ist bereits ab Werk eine Lackschutzfolie auf dem Unterrohr. Von daher entfällt das Nachrüsten.


----------



## Robert (14. Mai 2009)

boa, jetzt echt???

wie geht das das ich den teuren team rahmen kauf und da nix drauf ist???????
das ja gemein

was sagt der händler zur "dulle"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmic77 (14. Mai 2009)

Die fehlende Folie macht wahrscheinlich den Gewichtsunterschied zum Team-Rahmen aus . Allerdings muss man sagen, dass der LAck auf dem Vertex 70 RSL wahrscheinlich deutlich empfindlicher ist als der Klarlack(?)-Überzug des Team-Rahmens.

Zur Delle kann ich noch nichts sagen: hab einfach momentan berufsmäßig zuviel zu tun, da komm ich nicht zum wegbringen. 
Grüße


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, irre ich mich, oder beträgt der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze 31,6mm. Habe eine 30,9er gekauft und das Teil hat "erheblich" Spiel. 

Mit wieviel Nm habt ihr eure Stütze festgezogen, und lässt sich der Klemmdruck erhöhen, wenn man eine Alustütze verwenden würde, oder wird dadurch das Carbonsitzrohr eventuell beschädigt?

Gruß Haardtcorebiker


----------



## Robert (15. Juni 2009)

hi

welchen Rahmen hast denn gekauft???

bei mir passt die 30.9er gut. geht zwar nicht streng aber das soll es ja auch nicht.
hab die schraube schon ordendlich festgezogen mit ner kleinen ratsche.

und die carbonstütze mit montagepaste eingepinselt jetzt rutscht da nix mehr


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Robert, hab den Team, bei Stadler bestellt, für 2.200 Eus kam originalverpackt von Bike Aktion. Auf der Küchenwage, ne gute, bis 20 g genau wiegt er bei Größe S ca. 1.200 g. War gewichtsmäßig dann doch etwas enttäuschend, dachte eigentlich die kleine Größe würde deutlich weniger wiegen. Ist schon verwirrend, die recht unterschiedlichen Gewichtsangaben. Also die Stütze (Easton EC 70) hat deutlich Spiel (wackelt), einige Zehntel und würde einfach nach unten fallen, das kenn ich so von meinen Stahlrahmen her nicht, da sitzt die Stütze recht stramm im Rohr. Ich hab so das Gefühl, 31,6 würde auch passen. Hab bis jetzt noch nichts festgezogen, weil ich mir unsicher war.


----------



## Robert (15. Juni 2009)

ich probier es morgen abend mal bei mir wie das ist und geb dir dann bescheid.

wie siehts mit fotos aus??? welche gabel fährst???


----------



## Robert (17. Juni 2009)

sorry für die späte nachricht

also bei mir wackelt nix und die stütze bleibt mit offener klemmung stehen und rutscht nicht rein

ruf doch mal bei bike action an und frag die mal. viel glück


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (18. Juni 2009)

Danke, werd ich wohl machen müssen, habe wirklich den Eindruck, dass es 31,6 mm sind. Ist aber schon komisch, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass etwas an der Form geändert wurde. Habe mit übrigens die Sid World Cup 2009 dafür gekauft. Apropo Bike Aktion, wenn du dir den Katalog dort bestellst, bekommst du meistens auch noch einen kleinen Aufkleber mit RM Logo, der passt hervorragend auf das Steuerrohr. Damit siehts dann auch perfekt aus. Ich werd nachher mal ein Bild hochladen.

Gruß


----------



## subdiver (18. Juni 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> Apropo Bike Aktion, wenn du dir den Katalog dort bestellst,



Es gibt keinen 2009er RM-Katalog, nur noch ein Faltblatt


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (18. Juni 2009)

Kein Katalog? Wirklich schade, hab das Bild gerade hochgeladen. So, laut Bike Aktion 30,9 habs probiert, muss die Schelle aber schon etwas "stramm" anziehen, dann klemmts auch. Mit Montagepaste sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (18. Juni 2009)

oder du nimmst die  A-Horn Blätter die sehen auch gut aus

dann wird dein rocky n gutes leichtes bike werden oder???

welche stütze??? fahr die new ultimate und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

MEHR FOTOS


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (18. Juni 2009)

Gewichtsmäßig hab ich so die 9,5 kg angepeilt. Lenker Vorbau und Stütze Easton EA70, Sattel Flite Carbon, Pedale Crankbrothers, Laufräder Whizz Wheels mit DT 240 Naben, Gabel Sid World Cup, Schaltung Shimano XTR, Bremsen Avid Juicy Ultimate, Reifen Maxxis Crossmark. Ich denke das dürfte so hinkommen. Alles ausgereifte Teile, eher auf Haltbarkeit ausgelegt, wie auf Gewicht. Nachdem was ich jetzt so gelesen hab, ist der Rahmen ja nicht allzu steif, gut so, was sich biegt bricht nicht. Mit meinen 60 kg hatte ich eh noch nie das Problem, dass ein Rahmen zu weich war.


----------



## Robert (19. Juni 2009)

ja die einen sagen so die anderen so.
im test wird es bemängelt und wenn man selber fährt merkt man eigentlich laum was.
man bräuchte dazu noch ein anderes bike damit man n unterschied hat.

ich hab 80kg und der rahmen ist ok.die stütze ist fast 300mm heraussen und da flext immer was.

wenns fertig ist will ich fotos sehen:-D


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (19. Juni 2009)

Bilder? Na klar, kann aber nächstes Jahr werden, hab mir erst den Tommasini aufgebaut, und der war auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Robert (20. Juni 2009)

hier mal n Bild vom Vertex Maxxis team Bike

gesichtet : Heute bei MT Sport´s 






das wäre dann meins


----------



## fieldmaster (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Thread wieder rausgekramt...
was meint ihr: M oder L Rahmen bei 175cm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (11. Juli 2009)

sehr schön:-D

ich würde L nehmen


----------



## Catsoft (11. Juli 2009)

Ich würd M nehmen....  M entspricht von der Länge dem alten 18,5. Eine Probefahrt meiner Freundin hat dies bestätigt.


----------



## subdiver (11. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 1,76m und mir passt "M".


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Juli 2009)

Das Teambike is richtig schön vorallem das orangene, habs heut beim Radrennen in Gechingen gesehen  zu beachten sind auch die Reifen


----------



## JPHcross (24. Juli 2009)

Vertex RSL Team mit Custom Lack von Ralph Gagne fuer die WC in Canada.
Ich find es ganz geil ausser die rote Griffe und Sattel mit roter Streich, sie soll auf Blau sein.


----------



## santo77 (24. Juli 2009)

hallo,

hat jemand den rahmen in l und xl und kann mir das gewicht sagen?
danke


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab den Rahmen in "S" und da wiegt er so ziemlich genau 1250g, ist auch das Gewicht aller anderen Größen. Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich, ist er dann auch stabiler, steifer, als ein L oder XL, oder im Vergleich einfach nur schwerer? War da schon etwas enttäuscht, also wenigstens 100 oder 200g weniger im Vergleich zum XL hätte es schon ausmachen können. Bei der Geometrie hat RM die Sitzwinkel der Größe entsprechend  ja auch angepasst, 74 Grad bei S, entsprechend weniger bei L und XL. Na ja, ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit, sogar Specialized oder Scott haben eine Einheitssitzgeo von 73 Grad bei den hochwertigen Modellen. Nichtsdestotrotz, schön gemachter Rahmen, und die organischen Formen sind kein Vergleich zu den o.g. Marken, auch wenn diese etwas leichter sind.


----------



## Robert (26. Juli 2009)

also meiner wiegt in XL 1305g


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (29. August 2009)

Uff, geschafft! Endlich fertig, die Waage zeigt 9,4 kg - kein Fliegengewicht, dafür etwas alltagstauglicher. Bilder gibt`s im Fotoalbum. 

Gruß Haardtcorebiker


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. August 2009)

sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtcorebiker (1. September 2009)

So, heute zum zweiten Mal ca. 3,5 h auf meinen Lieblingssingletrails gefahren, Zeit um die ersten Eindrücke wiederzugeben. 

Zu allererst fällt auf, dass der Lenker sehr hoch baut, zu hoch für einen reinrassigen Racer. Liegt sicherlich am Drop In Steuersatz. Hier ist ein Flatbar, und ein Vorbau mit 0 Grad Winkel obligatorisch. Vorteil ist, dass der Lenker nicht am Oberrohr anschlagen kann. Man sitzt sehr aufrecht auf dem Rad, das bringt etwas mehr Kontrolle, aber wehe der Wind kommt von Vorne. An sehr steilen Anstiegen verliert das Vorderrad nie den Bodenkontakt, Umgekehrt kommen auch auf extremen Geländestufen keine Überschlagsgefühle auf, dabei muss ich noch nicht einmal hinter den Sattel.

Der Vortrieb ist enorm, man spürt den steilen Sitzwinkel, das Rad will getreten werden. Auf sehr schnellen ruppigen Abfahrten macht sich die enorme Eigendämpfung des Rahmens bemerkbar, es kommt ein schon fast schwammiges Fahrgefühl auf, dabei aber nie das Gefühl von Unsicherheit. Man hat das Rad zu jedem Zeitpunkt voll unter Kontrolle. 

Auf jeden Fall ist ein RM Hammer`03 wesentlich bockiger, und das mit 2.25er Reifen hinten mit 2,0 Bar. Beim Vertex  fahre ich den 2.1er Crossmark hinten mit 2,5 Bar. Vorne im 1.9er Larsen TT 3,0 Bar. Sicherlich dämpft auch der Flite Carbonio noch etwas, aber trotzdem, der Rahmen hält was er verspricht. Oftmals hatte ich nicht das Gefühl auf einem Hardttail zu sitzen, dabei könnte man den Druck hinten sicherlich noch auf 2,2 Bar senken. 

Zum souveränen Fahrgefühl trägt sicherlich auch die Sid Worldcup bei, den SAG habe ich auf 25% eingestellt, und die Negativkammer mit etwas mehr Druck, sodass sie sehr feinfühlig anspricht. Die Zugstufe ist fast ganz geöffnet. Das Vorderrad verliert auch auf Schotterabfahrten nie den Bodenkontakt. Solange man im Sattel bleibt, braucht man auch keinen Lockout, allerdings ist Wiegetritt fahren ohne Lockout fast nicht möglich. 

Alles in Allem bin ich doch sehr zufrieden, nur der zu hohe Lenker stört etwas.  Hätte gerne einen gekürzten Lowriser gefahren, da das auf Langstrecke doch wesentlich angenehmer ist. 

Gruß Haardtcorebiker


----------



## muellerschubert (7. September 2009)

hallo miteinander. leider gehöre ich noch nicht zum kreis der rocky mountain rsler. dies ändert sich hoffentlich bald. zumindest ist der rahmen bestellt. mit der zusammenstellung der parts habe ich mich noch nicht vollends auseinandergesetzt. wird ja mein "winterprojekt".

faszinierend finde ich auch die neue sram xx. die zweifach kurbel passt eigentlich perfekt zu meinem einsatzgebiet. 

vorteil: den xx umwerfer gibt es auch im direkt mount.

eine frage stellt sich mir allerdings. die truvativ xx kurbel hat ja einen sehr geringen q-faktor von lediglich 156mm. derzeit habe ich eine xtr (2005) die hat 168mm. ich habe schon mehrmals gelesen, dass die xx somit nicht für jeden rahmen geeignet ist. wenn der hinterbau also zu breit ist kann es sein, dass die kurbel an dem hinterbau schelift.

meint ihr die kurbel würde in den rahmen passen? geht jetzt nicht um optik oder so. rein die einbaumaße.

gedankt sei euch.

wenns fertig ist werde ich mal ein paar bilder einstellen.


----------



## Robert (7. September 2009)

puh gute frage.

ruf doch einfach mal bei BA an die können dir bestimmt sagen ob das passt.

hat jemand schon die 2010er Vertex Modelle gesehen???
das team hat orange Streifen
das 90er ist nicht mehr schwarz sondern vollsicht carbon und rot

das 70 ist komplett weinrot metallic
das 50er ist weiß.

naja geschmackssache finde ich.


----------



## muellerschubert (7. September 2009)

ja, ich werds mal bei ba probieren. vielleicht können die mir helfen.

die sram xx ist ja für racer ausgelegt und ich glaube der vertex rahmen ist auch noch nicht so breit. ich denke, probleme werden bei fullys auftreten, die hinten mächtig breit sind.

ansonsten probier ich einfach mal mein glück.


----------



## muellerschubert (7. September 2009)

telefonat mit ba ergab: es passt. jawoll. dann hoffe ich, dass die ganzen teile, die ich mir so für mein neues traumbike vorgestellt habe auch bald lieferbar sind.


----------



## muellerschubert (7. September 2009)

hallo an die gemeinde: noch eine kurze frage. kann ich den xt umwerfer in der direkt montage eigentlich in der höhe verändern? oder sitzt der dann fest? danke


----------



## Robert (7. September 2009)

den Umwerfer kannst in der Höhe verstellen. Da ist n Langloch zum verschieben.
Hoffe da gibts bald einen von XTR


----------



## muellerschubert (8. September 2009)

hallo, danke.

also, wie mein telefonat gestern mit rm ergab, kommt der umwerfer für die xx gruppe im frühjahr. wie mir der gute mann weiter mitteilte, soll auch annähernd zeitgleich ein xtr umwerfer rauskommen.

darüber hat man sich wohl auf der eurobike unterhalten. shimano als auch sram wollen für den rm direct mount standart nachlegen (mit besseren umwerfern).

ich weiß, ich mach mir damit immer keine freunde, wenn ich den umwerfer als kettenquetscher bezeichne und es da nicht unbedingt auf xtr, xt und wie die alle heißen ankommt.

aber ich hätte auch lieber dann den passenden zur sram xx ;-)


----------



## muellerschubert (8. September 2009)

@Robert:

Sag mal, was hast du für ein steuerlager verbaut? bei den semi integrated lagern ist das ja immer so seltsam mit dem durchmesser und der angabe des winkels. da konnte ich noch nicht rausfinden, was ich da für den vertex rahmen benötige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (8. September 2009)

@muellerschubert

ja da bin ich deiner Meinung, wenn XTR dann schon komplett
Werd mir auch den XTR Umwerfer holen, einfach nur wegen der Optik.

Als Steuersatz hab ich den Stronglight drinnen der hat 45° und ne carbon Abdeckschale die schön mit dem Rahmen abschließt.


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (8. September 2009)

@ müllerschubert - egal was du für einen Steuersatz nimmst, der Drop In baut schon mächtig hoch, also dran denken, einen 0 Grad Vorbau zu nehmen, sonst steht der Lenker am Ende höher als der Sattel. Ich werde jetzt auch nochmal Vorbau und Sattelstütze ändern. Wird beides Thomson Elite, die haben zwar auch einen Vorbau in -10 Grad, find ich aber optisch nicht so ansprechend, weil dann die Linie des Oberrohres einen Knick nach unten macht. Ist halt Geschmacksache. 

Was ich noch anmerken wollte, das Vertex RSL gehört nicht gerade zu den windschnittigsten Modellen ( sehr breites Unterrohr), auf der Strasse hast du bei Gegenwind schon ziemliche Probleme und ich tret mit der Kraft eines Rennradlers. Dafür wirst du im Gelände mit einer grandiosen Eigendämpfung des Carbonrahmens verwöhnt. Ich hab auch schon sehr dünnwandige Stahlrahmen gefahren, Ritchy Logic WCS Rohr, aber selbst das kommt dem Vertex nicht gleich. Wirklich ein traumhaftes Fahrgefühl.


----------



## muellerschubert (8. September 2009)

@Haardtcorebiker
vielen dank für die tipps. mal sehen, was es für ein steuersatz wird. ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher. mal sehen. der rahmen ist ja auch noch nicht da. 

ich finde den rahmen einfach schick. tolles design und die größeren rohre finde ich gerade toll. für mich echt einer der schönsten rahmen, die ich seit langen gesehen habe. leider auch ein toller preis.

derzeit fahre ich ein univega ht upct scandium. auch nicht unübel und auch der rahmen hat doch recht ausladende rohre.

da ich fullys nicht soviel abgewinnen kann (ist denke ich auch geschmackssache) freue ich mich schon auf den rahmen. ich hbae schon mehrfach gelesen, dass der nicht so steif und somit eine ganz gute eigendämpfung haben soll.

wenn fertig ist, werde ich mal was posten.


----------



## Robert (8. September 2009)

Da hat Hardcorebiker vollkommen recht mit dem "hochbauen" hab meinen Ritchey Vorbau auch umdrehen müssen sonst sitzt man sehr aufrecht.

@muellerschubert wo hast denn den Rahmen bestellt?


----------



## muellerschubert (8. September 2009)

@robert

bei meinem netten händler vor ort. der hat ihn quasi bestellt, ist aber noch nicht da. der hat einen guten preis gemacht und so kann man die hiesiege wirtschaft unterstützen.


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (9. September 2009)

meiner hat zweizwei gekostet, bei Stadler. finde den Fullyhype auch überzogen, zumindest im CC - Bereich, hatte bis 2006 den Slayer, war soweit in Ordnung, aber durch den hohen Schwerpunkt, sehr kippeliges Fahrgefühl, bergab aber eine Macht. Da ist der Einsatzbereich des Vertex schon wesentlich schmaler. Finde das Design auch sehr gelungen, alleine die organischen Formen, sowas kann ein Spezialized, Trek oder Scott einfach nicht bieten, auch wenn diese Rahmen noch etwas leichter sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellerschubert (9. September 2009)

also, ich bin ja der meinung, dass leichtbau auch so seine grenzen hat.

klar gehe ich auch mit der motivation an den start möglichst ein leichtes rad aufzubauen, mit schönen teilen und schaue da auch, was vom gewicht her geht oder übertrieben leicht oder schwer ist.

dieses neue cannondale flash soll 7,5 kg wiegen. ist das noch fahrbar. bis wieviel kilo? bis 60?

Leider bringe ich so rund 90 kg auf die waage. nicht leicht aber auch noch nicht fett. 

da sind schon grenzen des absoluten leichtbaus gesetzt, sei es bei den laufrädern, der stütze und wat es da noch so gibt. ich habe auch nicht davon, wenn ich immer angst haben muss, dass mir was wegknackt. 

bsp. bei den laufräder. da habe ich mich für chris king entschieden in rot. ist jetzt nicht unbedingt der nabensatz für cc oder xc, vom gewicht aber noch in ordnung. und wer die mal in natura gesehen hat. die verarbeitung ist absolut über jeden zweifel erhaben.

zur debatte hatte ich auch mal die tune prince/princess gezogen. das sind aber eher/knick/knack naben, bei dem was man in den foren so liest. die sehen zwar gut aus, sind toll leicht aber funktionieren die auch eine saison? wer weiß...


----------



## Robert (9. September 2009)

also ich find das flash genial.

da kann sich rocky noch ne scheibe abschneiden. ich sag nur, carbon ausfallenden, pm bremsaufnahme hinten und und und. 

das flash stand beim tune am stand mit dem hammer gewicht von  5,7kg:-D

aber da geb ich mullerschubert recht, der fahrer wir keine 60kg wiegen.wenn man mehr auf den rippen hat dann ist das schon leichtsinnig.

ganz ehrlich man merkt doch nur am anfang dass das bike z.b 300g leichter ist.danach gewöhnt man sich dran und gut ist es. das ist das selbe wenn man von einem 50ps auto in ein 2ßßps auto steigt. am anfang hauts einem um und nach paar tagen ist die leistung ganz normal.

das ganze merkt man nur auf dem blatt wenn die zahl unter 9kg ist:-D

die knick knack naben fahr ich auch , meine hintere hat nach 1200km das knacken angefangen, wurde dann aber von tune repariert.

die neue dezibel nabe von tune würde mich jucken:-D die ist noch leichter und noch lauter.da braucht man keine klingel auf dem radweg.

ich finde auch die thm kurbel einfach nur geil und hätte sie sehr gerne an meinem bike.aber für 1000 öken??? da trainier ich lieber mehr oder fahr für das geld ins triainingslager da hab ich dann mehr davon und bin danach genauso schnell am berg wie mit der 200g leichteren thm kurbel:-D


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (9. September 2009)

Na ja, das mit dem Gewicht ist so eine Sache, mein Slayer `05 wog so um die 14 kg, das ist schon ein Wort, Berge die mir damals regelmäßig das Fürchten lehrten, kommen mir mit dem Vertex wie Hügel vor. Klar Leichtbau hat seine Grenzen, ich hab auch ganz bewußt auf Carbonlenker und Stütze verzichtet und ich gehör hier zur 60 kg Fraktion. Dafür hab ich es bei den Laufrädern und der Bremse schon fast ausgereizt. Aber genau da lohnt es sich halt auch, außen rotierende und gefederte Masse klein halten. Ein wenig geht natürlich immer noch, man muss sich halt überlegen, dass dann der Einsatzbereich immer schmaler wird und wenn die Angst mitfährt, kann ich mich nicht entspannen. Allein der Rahmen vermittelt einem das Gefühl ein rohes Ei unter sich zu haben, zumindest wenn man Stahl gewohnt ist.


----------



## muellerschubert (9. September 2009)

so, hier mal meine einkaufsliste fürs vertex.

bestellt, im zulauf:
- rahmen: vertex
- lrs: bestellung bei felix dem wolf. frm 388 in weiß, rote nippel, dt aerolight, rote chris king
- gabel: dt swiss carbon xrc racw 100 ltd
- bremsen: magura marta sl magnesium
- steuerlager: fsa orbit cf ceramic
- lenker: tune prügel
- vorbau: tune geiles teil
- tretlager: chris king
- sattelstütze: thomson masterpiece

so, das wars erstmal.

folgendes soll noch kommen, ist aber noch nicht bestellt:

xtr schaltwerk, xtr kurbel, xt umwerfer, xtr shifter, sattel und schnellspanner 

ich weiß, ich hatte zunächst eine xx angekündigt. das war mir aber alles zu doof un heikel. insbesondere die lieferzeiten. da greif ich doch lieber auf altbewährtes zurück und weiß dass das problemlos funktioniert.

dann muss ich noch alles zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Robert (9. September 2009)

@hardcorebiker. welche lrs hast denn drinnen und wie schwer sind die???

@muellerschubert. also so wie es aussieht machst dann viel weiß rot.da bin ich mal gespannt. 

ich fahr die new ultimate carbonstütze und ich muss sagen die ist noch um einiges angenehmer als die race face carbonstütze. da merkt man die dämpfung ganz schön.


----------



## Catsoft (9. September 2009)

Moin!

Welchen Steuersatz kann man nehmen? Von Ritchey oder Acros...

Ich blick da noch nicht durch 

Robert


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

Beim RSL musses glaub ein semi-integreated Steuersatz sein, egal welcher Herstellers  den wo du bevorzugst.


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (9. September 2009)

Laufradsatz, Felgen FRM XMD 333, DT Swiss 1,8/1,7/2,0 - Hope Pro 2 - 28 Loch, Gewicht liegt so bei 1430g. 

@ müllerschubert, bei der Thomson Sattelstütze wirst du Pech haben, habe gerade von Bikemailorder gesagt bekommen, dass das Teil nicht lieferbar ist. Liefertermin unbestimmt.


----------



## Robert (9. September 2009)

ja aber 1430g sind auch nicht soooo leicht.

sind die naben so schwer???


warum ne alustütze wenn die carbon so schön zum rahmen passt


----------



## muellerschubert (10. September 2009)

@catsoft
also mit den steuersätzen habe ich mich auch schwer getan. semi integrated ist halt anders als ein normaler ahead steuersatz. bei semiintegrated beim rsl musst duch gucken. es darf KEIN pres fit sein, sondern es MUSS ein drop in steuersatz sein. rm verwendet hier den campagnolo standart, wo oben und unten 45 grad sind. diese angaben solltest du beachten. sowohl drop in als auch pres fit werden teilweise als semiintegrated bezeichnet. das ist verwirrend. grundsätzlich erkennst du das daran, das ein press fit an der unteren lagerschale noch eine kleine kante hat. bei drop in fehlt die. dann muss, wie gesagt, noch der winkel stimmen. alles ganz einfach oder ;-).

@ hardcorebiker:
ob die bei bikemailorder verfügbar ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. da habe ich nicht bestellt. meine ist angeblich lieferbar. wollen es hoffen. ist ein schönes stück, die sattelstütze.

@robert:
warum alu?. gute frage. ich persönlich finde alustützen schöner als welche aus carbon. die sind nicht so empfindlich. eine sattelstütze schiebt man ab und an mal raus oder rein. bei carbon hab ich immer die erfahrung gemacht, dass das dann schnell ******* aussieht. alu ist nicht schwerer als carbon und ich bin nicht der leichteste. dann ist da noch die generelle optik als solches. ich finde ein rad nur mit carbonteilen nicht so schön. ist aber meine meinung. ebenfalls finde ich es beknackt, dass die ganzen hersteller mit ihren bekloppten werbeaufdrucken und aufklebern immer die ganze optik ruinieren. auch wieder meine persönliche meinung: ich setze lieber farbliche akzente mit teilen als solches und hab eigentlich drauf geachtet, dass die anbauteile nicht zu bunt durch aufkleber sind. beispiel: fsa. habt ihr da mal lenker oder sattelstützen gesehen. gräßlich. auch ritchey ist nicht grad sparsam mit bunten bildchen. aber warum kann man seinen namen da nicht dezent drauf schreiben oder lasern. tune, chris king, use um nur einige beispiele zu nennen können das doch auch.

in dem sinne. jedem das seine. und hauptsache ist doch, dass es einem persönlich gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtcorebiker (10. September 2009)

Ja, liegt wohl an den Naben, wollte aber unbedingt die Hope wg. dem brachialen Freilaufgeräusch (Wanderer im Wald und so...) und die King waren mir definitiv zu teuer. Eine Alustütze, weil ich die Klemme doch etwas fester anziehen muss, die Stütze rutscht trotz Montagepaste, wird jetzt wohl eine Sytace P6 Alu, die Eastonteile sehen in Natur doch recht billig aus, obwohl die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## Robert (11. September 2009)

@Hardcorebiker
das hab ich auch schonmal gehört , dass die Carbonstützen gerne beim RSl rutschen.
Da hab ich wohl glück, hab die New ultimate und die rutsch kein bisschen obwohl ich bepackt auch oft 85kg auf die waage bringe.

@muellerschubert
gut aber fsa find ich auch nicht so toll , die sind mir zu farbig.
Bin aber schon ein fan von schönen labels die ins auge stechen. aber wie gesagt das ist geschmackssache.wäre auch doof wenn jedes bike gleich aussehen würde

ich bin auf jeden fall sehr gespannt auf dein fertiges bike.


----------



## muellerschubert (11. September 2009)

@Robert

da geb ich dir recht. label ist nicht gleich label und aufdruck ist nicht gleich aufdruck. es muss einem gefallen und zum gesamtpaket passen. teilweise ist die farbvielfalt schon arg, gerade bei den anbauteilen. 

ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie mein rm aussehen wird. man stellt sich das zwar immer vor dem "geistigen" auge vor und malt sich aus, was zueinander passen könnte aber nachher ist man finde ich immer wieder überrascht.

ich denke in 4 wochen sollte alles fertig sein. dann poste ich mal ein paar bildchen.


----------



## Robert (11. September 2009)

auf die bilder bin ich schon gespannt.

mir ging es mal so da hatte ich einen goldtick n haufen goldene aluschrauben und zeugs am bike.
es sah auch ganz cool aus doch nach ner gewissen zeit konnte ichs nimma sehen.das ist oft so wenn zuviel bunt oder farbig ist.

ich hab auch meine sattelklemme schwarz lackiert, gefällt ir einfach besser

schönes we

ich heirate morgen erstmal


----------



## muellerschubert (11. September 2009)

@robert
dann viel glück morgen, sofern man das braucht. ich hatte am 09.09. meinen vierten hochezitstag. mann wie die zeit vergeht. habs noch nicht bereut.

hoffe du hast einen schönen junggesellenabschieb geferiert und nen guten trauzeugen ausgesucht. als ich bei meinem freund trauzeuge war (april diesen jahres) war der abschied so gut, dass er sich das schlüsselbein gebrochen hat. ich konnte bestimmt ne woche nicht schlafen, weil ich gedacht habe die hochzeit fällt noch aus. er ist aber nicht nachtragend. war eigentlich auch seine schuld. aber vorwürfe habe ich mir trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Robert (12. September 2009)

ja standesamtlich sind wir schon seit 12.12.08 verheiratet. Heute kommt nur noch die kirchliche dran.
Aber danke dir

ja das war dann wohl eine Nummer zu wild bei euch


----------



## subdiver (12. September 2009)

Alles Gute zu Deiner kirchlichen Trauung, Robert 
Ich habe Deine Frau ja kennenglernt, ich glaube da machst Du nichts falsch


----------



## drinkandbike (14. September 2009)

ich habe jetzt auch eines. Rocky Plaste in Frankfurt Main


----------



## Robert (14. September 2009)

@Jörg, vielen Dank

@drinkandbike.

sieht klasse aus, aber warum sind auf der Gabel so wenig Aufkleber???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (14. September 2009)

@[email protected]

weil ich keine Aufkleber mag - die Bikes heutzutage sind davon ja total zugeklebt. An der Fox fehlt aber eigentlich nur einer am rechten Holm.


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2009)

Schön, aber das Bike im Profil solltest du mal anpassen


----------



## drinkandbike (15. September 2009)

hast ja recht


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. September 2009)

Dann mach doch auch noch die Sticker von den Felgen runter!
Und wenn Du gerade dabei bist, kannst Du ja gleich die Eastonlogos (gelb find ich schlimm) vom Lenker schmirgeln und das Avidrot wegmachen.


----------



## muellerschubert (18. September 2009)

boah, die warterei auf meine fahrradteile geht mir aber echt auf den keks.

und einen satz kann ich in nächster zeit bestimmt nicht mehr hören:

"haben wir gerade nicht da, können wir aber kurzfristig besorgen"

in dem sinne, ride on


----------



## Robert (28. September 2009)

und wie ist die Lage mit den Teilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellerschubert (28. September 2009)

Ach ja,

irgendwie langwierig. derzeit hapert es noch an den laufrädern, am vorbau und ein paar kleinteilen. ich hoffe es kommt alles. aufbautermin habe ich mir so ab dem 14.10. gesetzt. bis dahin sollte alles da sein.


----------



## Robert (19. Oktober 2009)

hi hi

heute ist der 19.10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muellerschubert (20. Oktober 2009)

ja ja, hi hi, ihr habt gut lachen.

spass bei seite. das vertex ist/war soweit fertig. 

derzeit habe ich aber keine laufräder mehr. habe diese bei felix dem wolf bestellt und es gab da ein paar lieferprobleme mit den naben und felgen. ich hoffe, das ich den lrs bald habe.

am samstag habe ich schon eine tour gemacht. felix hatte mir ein vorderrad geliehen.

das vertex fährt sich sehr sehr schön. fotos konnte ich auf die schnelle noch nicht machen und wie gesagt, nun sind die laufräder wieder ausgebaut. ich hoffe, dass in der kommenden oder übernächsten woche alles dann da ist, so dass ich das fertige produkt mal fotografisch zeigen kann.

der erste eindruck meines neuen gefährtes ist aber sehr überragend.

bis denne, dann mit fotos.


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Oktober 2009)

falls jemand Interesse an einem 18 Zoll Vertex Carbon rsl 50 Rahmen (Farbe weiß) bitte mal melden - 210 km gefahren - keine Gebrauchsspuren!


----------



## Robert (26. Oktober 2009)

warum verkaufst denn dern rahmen wieder???


----------



## drinkandbike (26. Oktober 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> warum verkaufst denn dern rahmen wieder???



weil ich auf mein Traumfully umsteige...Bike ist aktuell auch im Bikemarkt als Komplettangebot eingestellt. Alles in einem Traumzustand!


----------



## Robert (27. Oktober 2009)

und dein Traumfully wäre?????


----------



## drinkandbike (27. Oktober 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> und dein Traumfully wäre?????



ähm..räusper -----moots zirkel-----


----------



## muellerschubert (27. Oktober 2009)

auch ein schickes rad. wenn das alles immer nur nicht so teuer wäre, hätte ich glaube ich einen ganzen fuhrpark.

aber ein rocky ist doch auch sehr nett. ich finde meines, wenn es wieder laufräder hätte, immer noch total irre.


----------



## Robert (27. Oktober 2009)

hmm. ja das ist wohl geschmackssache

wie ist das denn mit dem "weichen" titan beim fully?? das flext doch bestimmt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja, der RSL-Rahmen ist ja auch weicher als ein TeamSC. Also das wird schon gehen. 

Titan-Rahmen sind allein vom Finish ein Traum


----------



## subdiver (27. Oktober 2009)

Für einen Moots-Titanrahmen, egal ob HT oder Fully,
würde ich auch jedes, absolut jedes Rocky hergeben.
Für einen taiwanesischen Plastikrahmen sowieso


----------



## Robert (27. Oktober 2009)

und wer sagt dass die titanrahmen nicht in taiwan geschweißt werden????


----------



## Nofaith (28. Oktober 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> und wer sagt dass die titanrahmen nicht in taiwan geschweißt werden????


 
Nicht schon wieder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spotlight (28. Oktober 2009)

> und wer sagt dass die titanrahmen nicht in taiwan geschweißt werden



Mein DeKerf  ist definitiv nicht in Taiwan geschweißt worden.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Oktober 2009)

Mein Kish auch nicht  Ach ja und meine DKs garantiert auch nicht


----------



## Robert (28. Oktober 2009)

taiwan hin oder her ist doch eigentlich egal.

wÃ¼rden die die carbonrahmen in deutschland oder von mir aus usa herstellen dann wÃ¼rden die denk ich mal 1500-2000â¬ mehr kosten.

hauptsache gut ausschaun


----------



## subdiver (29. Oktober 2009)

Der Vertex-Plastikrahmen kostet doch schon soviel,
als ob er in D oder USA hergestellt wäre


----------



## muellerschubert (1. November 2009)

so nun ist es geschafft. alles da, montiert und fotografiert.

fotos vom rocky mountain carbon vertex sind in meinem fotoalbum.

danke nochmal an felix wolf (www.light-wolf.de) für die tollen laufräder die er mir gebaut hat. die chris king naben haben einen mörder sound.

mfg frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (1. November 2009)

ja nicht schlecht.

aber die züge werden schon noch gekürzt oder?????

schade dass auf den fotos der rahmen nicht so kräftig rüber kommt.

wie leicht ist es denn geworden???

ps. die klappe vom tune vorbau umdrehen


----------



## muellerschubert (2. November 2009)

hallo ca. 8,7 kg.

der winter ist leider lang, dann werden die "feinarbeiten" noch erledigt.

mfg


----------



## drinkandbike (13. November 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> falls jemand Interesse an einem 18 Zoll Vertex Carbon rsl 50 Rahmen (Farbe weiß) bitte mal melden - 210 km gefahren - keine Gebrauchsspuren!



Rahmen ist weiterhin zu verkaufen - mit Umwerfer, Steuersatz und thomson Stütze - evt. auch race face Kurbel

VB 749.-


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. November 2009)

749  lecker! würde gern... aber is nich


----------



## USB (3. Dezember 2009)

bin gerade auch " stolzer Besitzer " eines Vertex Carbon 50 " geworden.
wenn ich es von seinen 10,567 Kg abgespeckt habe stelle ich es mal vor.

Weiß ja jeder wie es aussieht ORIGINAL 

Gruss
USB


----------



## Robert (3. Dezember 2009)

dann hau rein

was hast alles vor zu ändern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (3. Dezember 2009)

Danke ,

glaube recht viel . 

Sattel  Carbon SLR ( fahre ich an meinen anderen Rädern)
S-Stütze Schmolke
Kurbel XTR
Lenker 
Vorbau F99
Züge
Schaltwerk XTR 
Denke den Umwerfer kann man lassen denke da gibt sich der SLX mit XT  nicht viel & XTR gibt
ja noch nicht.

LRS(1330Gr) & Gabel SID WorldCup 2009 inkl. LO habe ich schon .

Sub 8,8 KG sollten kein Thema sein . 


Gruss





Robert schrieb:


> dann hau rein
> 
> was hast alles vor zu ändern???


----------



## Robert (3. Dezember 2009)

cool welche lrs genau???

denke da gehen mehr als 8,8

da müssten schon ca.8,4 drinnen sein


----------



## USB (4. Dezember 2009)

...sind Acros Naben mit FRM333 & Sapim CX-Ray Speichen.

Na das läßt ja hoffen( Gewicht ) 



Robert schrieb:


> cool welche lrs genau???
> 
> denke da gehen mehr als 8,8
> 
> da müssten schon ca.8,4 drinnen sein


----------



## Robert (4. Dezember 2009)

ja ich hab mein rocky auf 8,5 gebracht.
hatte aber 1440er LRS und ne DT Gabel mit 1350g

also viel spass


----------



## drinkandbike (4. Dezember 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt auch eines. Rocky Plaste in Frankfurt Main





will mich niemand haben ???


----------



## USB (4. Dezember 2009)

...ja ist halt relativ, meine Gabel wiegt z.B. mit LLO 1490G & beim
LRS kommt es darauf an welche Reifen du fährst. Der LRS hat inkl.
Bremsscheiben,S-Spanner ,XTR Kassette & 2,25er Reifen 2,9Kg 

Gruss




Robert schrieb:


> ja ich hab mein rocky auf 8,5 gebracht.
> hatte aber 1440er LRS und ne DT Gabel mit 1350g
> 
> also viel spass


----------



## subdiver (5. Dezember 2009)

Mich wundert, dass kein Vertex Carbon in den aktuellen Testvergleichen (Carbon-HT)
von Bike und MB zu sehen bzw. zu lesen war ?


----------



## Nofaith (5. Dezember 2009)

Passt denk ich einfach von den meisten Eck-Daten(Rahmenaufbau, Gewicht, Steifigkeit) nicht ins Testfeld, nur der Preis wäre ein Treffer gewesen ;-)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Dezember 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Passt denk ich einfach von den meisten Eck-Daten(Rahmenaufbau, Gewicht, Steifigkeit) nicht ins Testfeld, nur der Preis wäre ein Treffer gewesen ;-)


----------



## Robert (6. Dezember 2009)

warum muss man immer alles testen und vergleichen

die die das vertex fahren wissen wie es ist und sind damit zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (6. Dezember 2009)

...so ist es .Auch das ganze " gelaber " hier ist ja teils so gut wie nicht´s wert.
Da es immer Ansichtssache ist . Am Schluss muss man doch selbst probieren & vielleicht Lehrgeld bezahlen . Außerdem wenn immer 
alles gleich funktioniert ist es ja langweilig .

Wollte auch kein HT bin überzeugter Fully Marathonfahrer . Trotzdem wage
ich jetzt den Schritt . 
Außerdem paßt das Rocky mit den 19Zoll perfekt zu mir . Ich will keinen
18er & keinen 20er Rahmen . 
Außerdem spielt z.B. der Händler auch eine kleine bis grosse Rolle. Die
meisten Händler in unserer Gegend können mir die Räder nur im Katalog
zeigen . Bei meinem gehe ich hin & kann quasi einkaufen gehen da alles
parat ist 

Gruss




Robert schrieb:


> warum muss man immer alles testen und vergleichen
> 
> die die das vertex fahren wissen wie es ist und sind damit zufrieden


----------



## subdiver (10. Dezember 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Passt denk ich einfach von den meisten Eck-Daten(Rahmenaufbau, Gewicht, Steifigkeit) nicht ins Testfeld, nur der Preis wäre ein Treffer gewesen ;-)



Den Team-Rahmen gibt es mittlerweile *inkl. Fox-Gabel* (32 F 100RL Remote)
für * 1.990,--* bei offiziellen BA-Händlern.


----------



## Robert (10. Dezember 2009)

bei wem???

die fox will doch eh keiner haben:-D


----------



## Clemens (10. Dezember 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Den Team-Rahmen gibt es mittlerweile *inkl. Fox-Gabel* (32 F 100RL Remote)
> fÃ¼r *â¬ 1.990,--* bei offiziellen BA-HÃ¤ndlern.



in GB noch billiger (1318..â¬ allerdings ohne Fox).... wÃ¼rde mir zu denken geben! Zumal bei dem gleichen HÃ¤ndler der zumindest optisch gleiche 2010er Frame fÃ¼r etwas weniger als das Doppelte angeboten wird. Kuck hier 2009: www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33015 und hier 2010: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44693


----------



## subdiver (10. Dezember 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> bei wem???



Hier guckst Du 

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(whyx...g2id=84&ig1id=167&iid=4325&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0


----------



## muellerschubert (11. Dezember 2009)

natürlich purzeln die preise, das ist ja wohl mal klar. das sind alles 2009er modelle und die aktuellen 2010er rahmen sind am start. dementsprechend wird das hier vergünstigt angeboten.

das ist aber nicht nur bei rm so, sondern das findest du bei nahezu jedem anderen hersteller. vorjahresmodelle sind immer günstiger als die aktuelle ware. 

so schlecht ist die fox gaben auch nicht. gut, sie passt vielleicht nicht so gut zum rahmen. ist aber solide. meine frau hat so einem in ihrem neuen radl. hat sie von mir zu weihnachten bekommen. ist auch ein rocky mountain, ein vertex 50 ladies.

guckst du: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32966

habe es auch bei chain gekauft. die hatten neulich noch mal 10% weekend rabatt auf alles. ich habe also insgesamt nur 1250 Euro bezahlt. sehr guter kurs. 

zu chain: ist sicherlich ein toller laden. service, lieferzeit, auswahl: top. ich bestelle dort gerne. preislich muss man aber immer gucken. zur zeit lohnt es sich doch dort nur wegen des schwachen pfund kurses. aufgrunddessen haben die ihre deutschsprachigen services auch ausgebaut, weil dort einfach viele kaufen. als der wechselkurs noch anders war musste man schon sehr genau schauen ob es sich lohnt.

das ist aber heute auch noch so. chain ist nicht immer der günstigste. meist gilt aber: wenn die was reduzieren oder aus dem lager haben wollen, dann hauen die das richtig raus. das ist halt auch kein kleiner futzel laden und die haben auch andere margen als der händler vor ort oder sogar deutsche online shops. 

hey ho, hey ho, es weihnachtet schon sehr.


----------



## muellerschubert (11. Dezember 2009)

habe ich ja eben vergessen: und mit diesen test, hört mir auf. 

ich lesen beide zeitungen wirklich gerne, ärgere mich aber auch gleichzeitig darüber. im besagten test wurden wirklich sehr hochpreisige räder getestet und teilweise schon ausgeführt, dass man mit einem 9kg rad da nichts mehr reißen könnten: BITTE? GEHTS NOCH?

leichtbau ist schon schön, aber was bringt mir das leichteste rad, wenn es eigentlich nicht mehr fahrbar ist oder ich mir ne rad unterprinte mit 2 kg gewicht anziehen muss, weil ich auf dem hauchdünnen carbon sattel nicht mehr sitzen kann? super, wiegt mein rad 100 gramm weniger und 300 gramm binde ich mir an den hintern. ich kann mich auch prima selbst belügen.

außerdem. neulich war da ein großer bremsentest. magura wurde mit keinem wort erwähnt und ich glaube nicht, dass die so ne scheiß bremsen machen. nichts war da zu finden. magura wurde totgeschwiegen.

insoweit können solche zeitungen doch sehr stark produkte hochloben, kaputtreden oder in der versenkung verschwinden lassen. 

wichtig ist doch: es muss einem gefallen und man muss freude dran haben. nicht die anderen. ihr fahrt auf eurem bock und nicht die anderen.


----------



## Robert (11. Dezember 2009)

> wichtig ist doch: es muss einem gefallen und man muss freude dran haben. nicht die anderen. ihr fahrt auf eurem bock und nicht die anderen.



so isch es

und ich find das carbon vertex klasse


----------



## USB (11. Dezember 2009)

...hoffe das kann ich dann auch in ein paar Monaten schreiben, wenn ich das Teil ausgiebig getestet habe . Aber es ist soweit alles bestellt . Nur
die 30,9 Stütze wird erst im Januar gefertigt aber gut das reicht ja noch
bis es im April richtig losgeht . 

Gruss





Robert schrieb:


> so isch es
> 
> und ich find das carbon vertex klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellerschubert (11. Dezember 2009)

@usb

ich denke schon, dass du das sagen können wirst. 

und das carbon 50 gehört ja nicht gerade zu den schlechtesten vertretern der mtb geschichte. ein wirklich schönes radl.


----------



## drinkandbike (11. Dezember 2009)

muellerschubert schrieb:


> @usb
> 
> ich denke schon, dass du das sagen können wirst.
> 
> und das carbon 50 gehört ja nicht gerade zu den schlechtesten vertretern der mtb geschichte. ein wirklich schönes radl.




genau...und meins will noch immer gekauft werden


----------



## muellerschubert (11. Dezember 2009)

ich hätte es ja für meine frau genommen. aber leider ist der rahmen zu groß. der hätte ihr nicht gepasst.

und warum verkaufts du jetzt auch den moots rahmen. ich dachte das wäre dein traum fully.

wenn ich jetzt geld hätte...


----------



## drinkandbike (11. Dezember 2009)

muellerschubert schrieb:


> ich hätte es ja für meine frau genommen. aber leider ist der rahmen zu groß. der hätte ihr nicht gepasst.
> 
> und warum verkaufts du jetzt auch den moots rahmen. ich dachte das wäre dein traum fully.
> 
> wenn ich jetzt geld hätte...




weil der Dezember immer wieder für Überraschungen gut ist!!!


----------



## USB (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ,

mal eine Frage an die Vertex Fahrer mit XTR Kurbel . Habt Ihr bei dieser
Kurbel eine Distanzscheibe( Spacer ) unter das Lager rechts gelegt ?

Die Kettenlinie sieht mit dieser komisch aus. Denke man kann ohne auskommen. Bei meinen Elements sitzt halt immer eine drunter.
Deshalb habe ich es da auch gemacht.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus ? 

Danke für die info´s . Die S-Stütze & eine Bremsscheibe fehlt noch dann werde ich das Teil mal vorstellen

Gruss


----------



## Robert (22. Dezember 2009)

hi

ich hab n Space drinnen weils mir ohne immer die Kette hoch gezogen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (23. Dezember 2009)

Danke Robert , für die Info . Lass es erst mal so . Heute kam die S-Stütze,
fehlt nur noch die Bremsscheibe vorne & jetzt kommt noch die R1
drauf.Dann stell ich es vor 

Muss sagen es gefällt mir auch richtig gut.Direkt nach dem Kauf war
ich noch nicht so begeistert was wohl an den " Eisenteilen des 50er lag" 

Gruss
US 


Robert schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich hab n Space drinnen weils mir ohne immer die Kette hoch gezogen hat


----------



## Robert (24. Dezember 2009)

USB schrieb:


> Danke Robert , für die Info . Lass es erst mal so . Heute kam die S-Stütze,
> fehlt nur noch die Bremsscheibe vorne & jetzt kommt noch die R1
> drauf.Dann stell ich es vor
> 
> ...



aber pass auf wenn es dir die Kette hochzieht, das gibt unschöne macken in der Kettenstrebe

komm mach n Bild, ist doch egal ob die Scheiben dran sind


FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## USB (24. Dezember 2009)

Ok ,kann ich machen....

vorher 10,7Kg wie in der Werbung ( * ohne Pedale,F-halter,Hörnchen uvm)





Jetzt 8,46Kg wie in der Werbung *
Ansonsten mit den schweren Ergons 190Gr. 8,9Kg





Gruss & frohes Fest


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Dezember 2009)

genial geil


----------



## Robert (24. Dezember 2009)

jepp 


geiles Bike


----------



## Robert (25. Dezember 2009)

aber ich dachte da kommt ne Schmolke Stütze rein???

die Bremsen find ich auch sehr geil . vielleicht lass ich meine Hope mini pro im Frühjahr schwar eloxieren.

schöne feiertage


----------



## USB (25. Dezember 2009)

Die wäre erst Ende Jan. fertig (Vielleicht). So lange wollte ich nicht warten ! 

Gruss



Robert schrieb:


> aber ich dachte da kommt ne Schmolke Stütze rein???
> 
> die Bremsen find ich auch sehr geil . vielleicht lass ich meine Hope mini pro im Frühjahr schwar eloxieren.
> 
> schöne feiertage


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo USB, erstmal Glückwunsch, schönes Radel. Ich frage mich nur, ob bei dem flachen Vorbauwinkel, die XTRschalter nicht am Oberrohr anschlagen?

Ist jedenfalls bei mir so, deshalb werde ich mir jetzt den Trickstuffsteuersatz mit Anschlagbegrenzung montieren.

Gruß Haardcorebiker


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> Ist jedenfalls bei mir so, deshalb werde ich mir jetzt den Trickstuffsteuersatz mit Anschlagbegrenzung montieren.
> 
> Gruß Haardcorebiker



Der ist aber Semi-Integriert und ausserdem nicht für Carbonrahmen geeignet....


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (27. Dezember 2009)

Tatsächlich, hm - jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (27. Dezember 2009)

Danke

... da hast du recht kommen ganz leicht daran.Aber es ist ja
auch noch nicht alles richtig eingestellt . Mal schauen wie die R1 Bremse
baut die noch darauf kommt . 

Gruss



Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> Hallo USB, erstmal Glückwunsch, schönes Radel. Ich frage mich nur, ob bei dem flachen Vorbauwinkel, die XTRschalter nicht am Oberrohr anschlagen?
> 
> Ist jedenfalls bei mir so, deshalb werde ich mir jetzt den Trickstuffsteuersatz mit Anschlagbegrenzung montieren.
> 
> Gruß Haardcorebiker


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Januar 2010)

Passt glaube ich ganz gut hier rein: Bromont-Sieger Geoff Kabush mit seinem "ganz eigenen" Vertex Team (mehr Bilder gibt´s in meiner Galerie - siehe Signatur):


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (4. Januar 2010)

...da gibt es hunderttausend schöne Farben und dann dieses orange - schon arg gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Januar 2010)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> ...da gibt es hunderttausend schöne Farben und dann dieses orange - schon arg gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Ist wohl das Orange des Team-Sponsors Maxxis:











Aber es stimmt schon, es gibt schönere Farben:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Januar 2010)

das 50er weiß-blau


----------



## TheRock87 (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,

mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Thema Carbon. Ich hatte mal eine Race Face Next SL Sattelstütze am Bike. Als ich mich dann einmal sehr umglücklich auf die Nase oder besser gesagt auf den Hintern geleget habe, ist die SL gebrochen. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle ein komplettes Bike aus Carbon zu haben ... 
Wie viel Widerstand hat so ein Carbon-Rahmen im Verhältnis zu einem normalen Rahmen?


----------



## Robert (5. Januar 2010)

keine Ahnung wieviel Wiederstand ein Carbonrahmen hat.

Aber ich denke das der Carbonrahmen duch einen normalen Sturz nicht kaputt geht.Ausser der Rahmen landet auf ner spitzen Kannte oder so was.
Aber da kannst beim Scandium oder Alu auch schlecht aussehen.

Mit der Carbonstütze ist das ja was anderes denk ich. Wenn man bedenkt dass an der Stütze ein großer Hebel wirk kann das schon sein wenn man sich drauffallen lässt die Stütze bricht. Die hällt ja auch nicht alles aus.

oder seh ich da was falsch???


----------



## Robert (6. Januar 2010)

einfach mal so:-D


----------



## subdiver (6. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Passt glaube ich ganz gut hier rein: Bromont-Sieger Geoff Kabush mit seinem "ganz eigenen" Vertex Team (mehr Bilder gibt´s in meiner Galerie - siehe Signatur):



Für ein Race-Bike sieht die Sattel-Lenkerstellung sehr komfortabel aus.
Praktisch keine Sattelüberhöhung zu sehen.

Danke für das Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (8. Januar 2010)

@Robert: Täuscht das, oder sind deine Standrohre total angenudelt?


----------



## Robert (8. Januar 2010)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> @Robert: Täuscht das, oder sind deine Standrohre total angenudelt?



das täuscht , das ist der Ölfilm den du da siehst.
Es leigt am HDR Bild. da kommen die Kontraste stärker rüber


----------



## Robert (8. Januar 2010)

das Wintervertex

andere Laufräder, Reifen und Bremsscheiben.

PS. für Jörg, die Sattelüberhöhung hat sich geändert.Fahre jetzt nen 100er Vorbau und den normal montiert


----------



## subdiver (9. Januar 2010)

Robert schrieb:


> PS. für Jörg, die Sattelüberhöhung hat sich geändert.
> Fahre jetzt nen 100er Vorbau und den normal montiert



Du wirst halt auch nicht jünger


----------



## xcrider (16. April 2010)

Kann man auch eine 80mm Federgabel an dem Vertex RSL montieren oder passt das von der Geometrie eher nicht?


----------



## subdiver (16. April 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Kann man auch eine 80mm Federgabel an dem Vertex RSL montieren oder passt das von der Geometrie eher nicht?



Frag doch mal den Robert, der hat eine 80mm DT an seinem RSL Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (16. April 2010)

Danke das werde ich machen


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (17. April 2010)

die Geometrie vom RSL ist auf 80 - 100mm Federweg ausgelegt, im Weltcup wird 80mm gefahren, aber erst mit 100mm und 30 % SAG, schöpft man das Potetial des Rahmens voll aus.


----------



## USB (17. April 2010)

moin ,

fahre jetzt das Vertex seit 2Monaten mit der Sid Worldcup 100mm, läuft 
für mich perfekt & werde meine Elements verkaufen.

Denke das bike ist stimmig mit den 100mm . Die DT Gabel habe ich
im Spark mal getestet , ich würde sie nicht fahren mal abgesehen
davon das ich von Carbokronen beim MTB eh nicht viel halte außer
man fährt damit zu Eisdiele . 

Laut den Trainingpartnern bin ich bergab fast genauso so schnell, aber eine
Felge hat den Geist schon aufgegeben , leichtbau halt 

Freue mich auf die ersten Marathon´s morgen gehts in den Kellerwald

Gruss
USB



Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> die Geometrie vom RSL ist auf 80 - 100mm Federweg ausgelegt, im Weltcup wird 80mm gefahren, aber erst mit 100mm und 30 % SAG, schöpft man das Potetial des Rahmens voll aus.


----------



## xcrider (17. April 2010)

Naja, ich bin 80mm Gabeln gewöhnt. Ich hab schon einmal an meinem Element eine 100mm Gabel montiert gehabt und hab mich einfach nicht so richtig wohlgefühlt. Klar, bergab mag man mit der 100mm etwas im Vorteil sein.
Eine Federgabel mit Carbonschaft würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen. Ich dachte eher an eine 80mm RS SID Race oder Team.


----------



## xcrider (23. Juni 2010)

Also hab doch die 100mm Gabel genommen.  Man gewöhnt sich an alles.

Jetzt mal was anderes... Hab jetzt 2.2 Conti Race King Reifen verbaut. Der Reifen ist ja ziemlich hoch. Da ist sehr wenig Platz zwischen Reifenprofil und Rahmen(beim Tretlager). Sieht mir ziemlich eng aus. Aber oben ist ja schon ein Team RSl mit dem gleichen Reifen...


----------



## ham81 (8. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen,

bin momentan noch kein rocky-fahrer. jetzt ist es dann aber soweit und möchte mir das rsl 50 kaufen und etwas umbauen.
nun brauche ich bei ein paar fragen aber noch die hilfe alter hasen.
1. ist für mich (186cm,schrittlänge 90cm, 84kg) der XL rahmen ok ?
2. verbaut sind ja 160er scheiben, möchte aber auf 180er umrüsten, geht das ?
3. wie schaut es mit reifen aus, wollte lieber 2.25er fahren anstatt die montierten 2.er...
4. ist der montierte ea50 lenker ein flat bar oder riser ?
fragen über fragen...danke für eure hilfe


----------



## JPHcross (9. Juli 2010)

Der Geometrie der Vertex passt mit 80mm gabel. Im Aktuell war es mit ein 90mm Gabel gewickelt, deswegen es mit 80 und 100mm Gabel OK ist.


----------



## JPHcross (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo ham81

Ich glaube XL ist richtig fuer dich, es hat mehr zu tun mit deiner Schrittlange als deine Grosse. Aber die beste Wahl ist eine Probefahrt.
180er Scheiben ist OK
Ein 2.2-2.25 ist sicher wenn es nicht so viel Knobs hat, wie ein Conti Race King oder Maxxis Crossmark aber ein Conti Mountain King oder Maxxis Ardent wird warscheinlich nicht passen.
Der 2009er Lenker ist EA50 low rise 635mm breit, Der 2010er Lenker ist EC70 Monkey Lite XC low rise 685mm breit.


----------



## ham81 (12. Juli 2010)

meint ihr ein conti speed king 2.3 passt ?


----------



## JPHcross (12. Juli 2010)

Ein Conti Race King 2.2 passt.
Ich habe kein Conti Speed King 2.3 hier zu testen. Aber meine Meinung ist dass es zu knapp zu die Kettenstreben gewesen wird. Wenn du ein Speed King mag, fahr die 2.1 Version, um sicher zu bleiben. Vielleicht hat jemand heir eine Erfahrung mit dieser Rahmen/Reifen Kombo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ham81 (12. Juli 2010)

an den race king 2.2 (protection) hab ich auch schon gedacht. zweifel aber immer etwas mit der alltagstauglichkeit ?! der reifen sollte nicht nur bei marathons funtionieren, sondern auch im training haltbar und stabil sein


----------



## ham81 (14. Juli 2010)

hab mich jetzt für nen maxxis larsen tt exception entschieden. bilder vom komplettbike demnächst.
hier mal die vorersten upgrades meines rsl 50:

schaltung xtr
kurbel xtr
bremse marta sl
laufrad crossmax st
reifen maxxis larsen tt except

hat ihr an euren bikes schutzsticker für den rahmen ? dachte zumindest an das unterrohr, kettenstrebe und kabel-rahmen-kontaktstellen


----------



## KonaSebbel (15. Juli 2010)

ham81 schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt für nen maxxis larsen tt exception entschieden. bilder vom komplettbike demnächst.
> hier mal die vorersten upgrades meines rsl 50:
> 
> schaltung xtr
> ...



Das Vertex 50RSL hat einen relativen schlechten Lack. Ich würde es in deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall abkleben. 
Im Tretlagerbereich hatte ich auch einige Macken bzw. an dem kompletten Hinterbau. Klebe es lieber sorgfällig ab!


----------



## ham81 (23. Juli 2010)

was braucht man beim rsl denn für lagerschalen für die xtr kurbel ? gehen die "ganz normalen" die im kurbelset dabei sind ?


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2010)

ham81 schrieb:


> was braucht man beim rsl denn für lagerschalen für die xtr kurbel ? gehen die "ganz normalen" die im kurbelset dabei sind ?



Jep!


----------



## ham81 (23. Juli 2010)

also bsa ?


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2010)

ham81 schrieb:


> also bsa ?



Ja.


----------



## KonaSebbel (6. September 2010)

Servus RockyFreunde,
Verkaufe mein Vertex 90RSL (custom)....Bei Interesse oder irgendwelchen Fragen einfach mailen. Kleine Infos zum Bike. Zustand-Super, ca. 5-6Monate alt, komplett XTR, Fox RLC FIT, Race Face Next SL, SLR LRS usw.... NP über 5000,-EURo  
(keine Macken, kein Rennen und keinen Sturz)





Über den Verkaufpreis kann man sich ja mal unterhalten


----------



## Robert (7. September 2010)

hey 

da schließ ich mich an

Fotos vom Bike sind bei mir im Album

Preislich stell ich mir VHB 4000 vor

ciao robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtcorebiker (7. September 2010)

Hallo, würde meins auch verkaufen wollen, fahre eigentlich lieber Rennrad, Bilder sind im Album, Preisvorstellung  3.500 Eus!!!


----------



## KonaSebbel (8. September 2010)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> Hallo, würde meins auch verkaufen wollen, fahre eigentlich lieber Rennrad, Bilder sind im Album, Preisvorstellung  3.500 Eus!!!



...und deshalb will ich meins auch verkaufen. Bin auf der Suche nach einem schönen Rennrad. 
Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 3000,-Euro (VHB)


----------



## Robert (8. September 2010)

ja klar jetzt wirds immer weniger 

bei  interesse einfach ne pm


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2010)

Und wer nur einen NEUEN Rahmen in M braucht, wendet sich an mich ;-)

Robert


----------



## Nofaith (26. September 2010)

Gibt's eigentlich technische Unterschiede zwischen den 2010er und 2011er Team-Rahmen?


----------



## Nofaith (3. Oktober 2010)

Hat keiner Info's?

Also was ich bisher gefunden hab:


Team & 70er C13 Carbon
50er C12 Carbon
BB92 Tretlagerschalen
Nur noch das TEAM als "frame only" für 2190
Gibt's noch mehr Neuerungen? Hat sich was am Gewicht oder Steifigkeit getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (10. Dezember 2010)

moin moin,

habe meinen Vertex Carbon Customaufbau abzugeben...

Team Rahmen 19"= 48cm NEU 0Km frisch vom Händler deshalb
auf den Rahmen auch volle RM Garantie
XTR Komplett außer Umwerfer
Formula Oro K24 Canada Edition 
Sid Worldcup mit Lenkerlockout
Naben XTR mit FRM333 neue gelaserte Version.Die Felgenränder
selbst haben noch keine 500Km 
Reifen RocketRons 2,25 mit notubesmilch gefüllt 
Lenker Extralite Carbon 
Sattelstütze New Ultimate Carbon
Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben.
XTR Kassette 11-32
SLR-Carbonio
Fast alle Schrauben gegen Titanschrauben getauscht.

Das Bike habe ich im Frühjahr 2010 aufgebaut, habe
es nur bis in den Sommer gefahren( neben den anderen Bikes). 

Gewicht laut meiner Kernwaage 8,72Kg 

Bei Interesse meldet Euch einfach per PN





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Trickz (24. Januar 2011)

hallo,
kann mir jemand die zollgrößen der 2010er vertex carbon rsl verraten?
irgendwie steht überall was anderes...
s m l xl bitte


----------



## mr320 (24. Januar 2011)

guckst du hier

unter Geometriedaten findest du     "Sitzrohrmitte Innenlager bis Oberkante"

mm in Zoll umrechnen traue ich dir zu ( 1Zoll = 25,4mm )


----------



## Trickz (24. Januar 2011)

danke


----------



## USB (12. Februar 2011)

Frühjahrspreis 2999  



USB schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> habe meinen Vertex Carbon Customaufbau abzugeben...
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. Februar 2011)

Was habt Ihr für einen KETTENSTREBENSCHUTZ am Vertex Carbon verbaut !?
Hab noch nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares gefunden um die Carbon strebe zu schützen !

                                 Danke Peter


----------



## USB (2. Mai 2011)

Hat keiner Interesse  Das Rad will gefahren werden 

Man kann damit auch 29er jagen ! 

Gruss



USB schrieb:


> FrÃ¼hjahrspreis 2999â¬


----------



## LordSinclair (22. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich überlege mir auch ein RM Vertex RSL (2010) zu kaufen, bin jedoch etwas überfordert was die Größe angeht. 
Ich bin 1,86m groß und habe eine SL von ca. 88-89cm. Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen L und XL. 
Das 620mm Oberrohr beim größeren Rahmen schreckt mich etwas. Fahre bei meinen Fullies 610mm + 70er bzw. 90er Vorbau.
Andererseits ist das Sitzrohr des kleineren Rahmen mit 452mm schon sehr kurz.

Wie lang ist denn die Easton Sattelstütze? 

Gruß


----------

